# Seguimento Sul - Maio 2015



## Vince (1 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2015 às 12:49)

Boas

Sigo com 19.5 graus vento moderado e céu pouco nublado.
Local: Porto Covo


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2015 às 15:56)

Ilha do Pessegueiro


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2015 às 19:13)

Sigo com *19,5ºC*
Arredores de Vila Nova de MilFontes, zona de inversão, bastante nebulosidade. 
Cota: 45 mts


----------



## Brunomc (1 Mai 2015 às 19:35)

Hoje andei pela zona de Vila Nova de Milfontes, Porto Covo e Zambujeira do Mar e a temperatura variou entre os 19ºC e 21ºC
Céu sempre pouco nublado por nuvens altas e o vento fraco de NW.

Zambujeira do Mar ( ao final da manhã ) nuvens baixas lá ao fundo 







Neste momento já estou por Vendas Novas com o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e com uma temperatura de 23.2ºC
A máxima do dia registada pela minha AURIOL foram uns 26.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 19:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ilha do Pessegueiro




 que paisagem de sonho! Linda foto! Incrível contraste num país tão pequeno, umas escassas centenas de quilómetros a norte e têm passado o dia todo debaixo de chuva!

off-topic: que pena mesmo essa paisagem, que parece quase selvagem, estar já contaminada de espécies invasoras que vão destruir toda a variadíssima flora autóctone, como se vê no canto do lado direito, o _Carpobrotus edulis_ (chorão das praias) terrível praga invasora que tanta gente julga fazer parte do coberto vegetal natural.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mai 2015 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 24.6ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC
actual: 19.6ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mai 2015 às 21:14)

Boas, 
Céu muito nublado o dia todo por aqui, temperatura foi amena


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2015 às 21:16)

StormRic disse:


> que paisagem de sonho! Linda foto! Incrível contraste num país tão pequeno, umas escassas centenas de quilómetros a norte e têm passado o dia todo debaixo de chuva!
> 
> off-topic: que pena mesmo essa paisagem, que parece quase selvagem, estar já contaminada de espécies invasoras que vão destruir toda a variadíssima flora autóctone, como se vê no canto do lado direito, o _Carpobrotus edulis_ (chorão das praias) terrível praga invasora que tanta gente julga fazer parte do coberto vegetal natural.



Obrigado, esta paisagem ajuda e muito. 
Durante a viagem ( da parte da manhã) o céu foi ficando mais limpo, mas só a partir de Alcacer do Sal / Grandola para baixo.
____

O céu entretanto limpou bastante.
Vento nulo
T.actual: 15,3ºC

A estação mais proxima segue nos 18,4ºC

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILANOV3#history


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 21:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Céu muito nublado o dia todo por aqui, temperatura foi amena



Que tipo de nuvens? Só altas?
Máximas de 20/21ºC praticamente o mesmo que por aqui no litoral.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Mai 2015 às 22:33)

Hoje andei a passear pelo Parque de Natureza de Noudar (Barrancos). Deixo uma pequena reportagem fotográfica!

A primeira surpresa: um marco geomagnético do IPMA (ainda com a referência ao ex-instituto de meteorologia!)





A beleza de uma flor de Esteva (_Cistus ladanifer_)





A Natureza de Noudar (1)





A Natureza de Noudar (2)





À sombra de uma azinheira, as nuvens...





Barrancos lá ao fundo


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mai 2015 às 22:45)

StormRic disse:


> Que tipo de nuvens? Só altas?
> Máximas de 20/21ºC praticamente o mesmo que por aqui no litoral.


Sim a temperatura esteve entre esses valores, enquanto á nebulosidade tivemos nuvens médias durante todo o dia, apenas uma pequena aberta de tarde.
Entretanto o céu já está pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2015 às 23:15)

14,1 graus


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mai 2015 às 23:16)

Afinal, a minha previsão, para o início de Maio quente, no Algarve não foi assim tão descabida, de Faro para VRSA, a temperatura não passou dos 26ºC, tendo sido Tavira a mais quente com 25.6ºC, já de Faro para Portimão, aqueceu e bem, com Almancil com uma máxima de 29ºC, Vilamoura com 30ºC, Sítio das Fontes com 28.7ºC, embora no Carvoeiro a máxima foi de 23.9ºC.

Tavira, segue neste momento com 22.6ºC, Faro(Aeroporto) com 21.0ºC, Faro (cidade) com 22.4ºC e eu com 18.0ºC, uma noite de Verão no Algarve, e já são 23:15.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 01:18)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Parque de Natureza de Noudar (Barrancos). Deixo uma pequena reportagem fotográfica!



Isto é lindo! Obrigado pela partilha!



jonas_87 disse:


> 14,1 graus



Entretanto "perdi-me", estás onde exactamente?


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2015 às 05:24)

StormRic disse:


> Entretanto "perdi-me", estás onde exactamente?



A 2kms a sul da V. Nova de Milfontes.
12,5 graus.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mai 2015 às 21:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e calor.  Na estrada do Nó de Olhão da A22, apanhei 30ºC, esta tarde, por volta das 18 horas, com o vento de NW vinha um bafo quente a fazer lembrar os finais de tarde tórridos de Verão.

Máxima: 26.6ºC
mínima: 14.9ºC
actual: 21.0ºC

Tavira, teve uma máxima de 30.3ºC, Beja também chegou aos 30ºC, afinal já não vou dedicar-me à pesca, acertei na muge, que Maio ia começar quente por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2015 às 23:37)

Boas noites,

Sigo com 16,0ºC muitas nuvens e vento nulo.
Extremos térmicos de hoje: 11,1ºC / 21,8ºC
Cota: 45 mts
Local: 2 kms a sul de Vila Nova de Milfontes.
___________________

Ao final do dia, Porto das Barcas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mai 2015 às 23:50)

Fantástica foto @jonas_87


----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2015 às 00:25)

estive por Loulé esta tarde e o termómetro do carro acusou 30ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2015 às 00:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fantástica foto @jonas_87



Obrigado. 
__________________

Sigo com 15,2 graus


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 07:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ao final do dia, Porto das Barcas.



Uma maravilha! 

O tempo aí tem estado praticamente como aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2015 às 08:50)

Bom dia,
T.minima: *14,2ºC
*
Neste momento, perspectiva NE, Serra do Cercal no horizonte.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2015 às 14:14)

Sigo com 21,5 graus vento nulo.
Tempo abafado. 
Local: Alcácer do sal


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Mai 2015 às 17:37)

V.R.S.A.

Boas por aqui dia altamente abafado, coberto por nuvens altas, algumas mammatus á mistura, e também alguns rasgos de sol...

Para os devidos seguimentos nas regiões norte e centro, um pouco de pirraça - Grande dia de praia por aqui!!   Agua do mar em torno dos 18/19ºC  

Bom domingo a todos!!


----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2015 às 22:27)

mais um dia quente embora nublado por nuvens altas... hoje não chegámos aos 30ºC.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 23:46)

Agreste disse:


> estive por Loulé esta tarde e o termómetro do carro acusou 30ºC.





Agreste disse:


> mais um dia quente embora nublado por nuvens altas... hoje não chegámos aos 30ºC.



Sem dúvida! Ontem as máximas pela região sul foram notáveis:


----------



## vamm (4 Mai 2015 às 00:07)

StormRic disse:


> que paisagem de sonho! Linda foto! Incrível contraste num país tão pequeno, umas escassas centenas de quilómetros a norte e têm passado o dia todo debaixo de chuva!
> 
> off-topic: que pena mesmo essa paisagem, que parece quase selvagem, estar já contaminada de espécies invasoras que vão destruir toda a variadíssima flora autóctone, como se vê no canto do lado direito, o _Carpobrotus edulis_ (chorão das praias) terrível praga invasora que tanta gente julga fazer parte do coberto vegetal natural.


Essa planta está por todo o lado! Em qualquer praia, em qualquer zona mais junto à costa... lá está ela!



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Sigo com 16,0ºC muitas nuvens e vento nulo.
> Extremos térmicos de hoje: 11,1ºC / 21,8ºC
> ...



E um mariscozito no Portinho do Canal, não? 



StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida! Ontem as máximas pela região sul foram notáveis:



Ontem na Ovibeja estava uma brasa! A sorte era a pequena aragem mais fresca. 

Foi mesmo um fim-de-semana impecável, embora hoje tenha estado mais encoberto, esteve calor na mesma.


----------



## vamm (4 Mai 2015 às 10:59)

Logo cedo, pelas 9h, na Ribeira da Azenha (perto de Porto Côvo) estava o céu cheio de ondas, assim:










Neste momento já é todo ele cinzento e com muitoooo vento!

Edit: Já chove, variando entre fraco e moderado.


----------



## Thomar (4 Mai 2015 às 12:40)

Boas! Por Ponte de Sôr, caíram apenas alguns chuviscos que ainda não deu para molhar o chão.
O vento é que aumentou bastante de intensidade na última hora, sopra moderado com rajadas 
e o céu encontra-se totalmente encoberto, cinzento sem se vislumbrar os contornos das nuvens.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mai 2015 às 13:56)

Por aqui vento forte a mesmo muito forte, rajadas frequentemente perto dos 60.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Mai 2015 às 15:54)

Tarde de chuva e vento por aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mai 2015 às 16:41)

*76 km/h.*


----------



## actioman (4 Mai 2015 às 17:26)

Hoje à tarde em dois aguaceiros, acumulei 3mm (os primeiros deste Maio/2015). 2,6mm no primeiro e 0,4m no segundo.

O vento também se tem feito notar e o rajada máxima foi de 61,2 km/h agora ás 17h22.
Neste momento 18,6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 21:25)

vamm disse:


> Logo cedo, pelas 9h, na Ribeira da Azenha (perto de Porto Côvo) estava o céu cheio de ondas, assim:



_Altostratus undulatus_, quase _asperatus_.
Que beleza de foto e de paisagem!


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2015 às 15:26)

Aqui pela Ribeira da Azenha o céu esteve mais carregado de manhã, agora tem umas nuvens dispersas, um vento moderado e um sol bastante quentinho. Ontem ainda chegou a cair uma boa chuvinha durante todo o dia.


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2015 às 09:24)

Uma linha bem grande e larga, vista a partir da Ribeira da Azenha. Moro a 40km daqui e ela passava mesmo por cima. Desloca-se de SO para NE.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Mai 2015 às 11:48)

Por aqui (Moura) o céu também esteve bem interessante. Foto das 09:10 (feita em andamento e com o telemóvel, daí o seu mau enquadramento...)


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2015 às 12:34)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Por aqui (Moura) o céu também esteve bem interessante. Foto das 09:10 (feita em andamento e com o telemóvel, daí o seu mau enquadramento...)


Deve ser a mesma linha que passou aqui.


----------



## Thomar (7 Mai 2015 às 14:38)

Boa tarde! Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, tempo quentinho,* +27,5º/28ºC, *céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 15:00)

vamm disse:


> Uma linha bem grande e larga, vista a partir da Ribeira da Azenha. Moro a 40km daqui e ela passava mesmo por cima. Desloca-se de SO para NE.





Prof BioGeo disse:


> Por aqui (Moura) o céu também esteve bem interessante. Foto das 09:10 (feita em andamento e com o telemóvel, daí o seu mau enquadramento...)



Muito bem observado e boas fotos! Essa linha passava por todo o território, bem visível em Carcavelos também, claro, para sul/sueste e continuava para nordeste/norte.


----------



## Thomar (8 Mai 2015 às 08:10)

Bom dia! Hoje fui surpreendido com chuva ao amanhecer .
Choveu fraco a moderado das 6h40m ás 7h30m. 
Não está frio, o vento sopra fraco e o céu ainda se encontra nublado mas a querer aparecer o Sol.


----------



## vamm (8 Mai 2015 às 09:11)

Hoje está um pouco de nevoeiro por esta zona do litoral (Ribeira da Azenha), embora tenha já levantado aqui junto à costa, no interior estava a chegar há coisa de 1h.

Edit: Por acaso choveu agora e bem!


----------



## MikeCT (9 Mai 2015 às 10:25)

Hoje Faro cidade chegou já aos 26,9ºC às 09:43, agora baixou um pouco mas com vento inferior a 10 km/h tá uma bela manhã de praia


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mai 2015 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, embora durante a tarde, tenha apresentado alguma nebulosidade alta e calor.

Máxima: 28.4ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC
actual: 22.8ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mai 2015 às 19:51)

Estação de Beja ( 17h utc) com 34,2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mai 2015 às 21:37)

26,2ºC e 30 km/h de NE. Máxima de 31,0ºC e mínima de *19,4ºC!*


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2015 às 13:33)

Avisos devido persistência valores elevados da temperatura máxima


----------



## PedroMAR (11 Mai 2015 às 14:58)

*Condições atuais Estação *
33,7 ° C
Aparente de 31 ° C

*6.1*
km / h
Vento de SW 
Rajadas de 11,1 kmh 
Humidade:
12 %


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2015 às 15:31)

Parece que instalaram uma estação em Amareleja
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJAAMA2#history

Mapa de temperaturas


----------



## PedroMAR (11 Mai 2015 às 17:51)

*Condições atuais *
35,9 ° C
5 km / h
Vento de SW 
Rajadas de 8.7km / h 8,7
Ponto de Orvalho:
-7 ° C
Humidade:
10%


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2015 às 23:27)

Temperaturas esta tarde da rede IPMA, Vale do Tejo e Elvas acima dos *34ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 23:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Parece que instalaram uma estação em Amareleja
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJAAMA2#history



É a do MeteoAlentejo!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2015 às 23:34)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Temperaturas esta tarde da rede IPMA, Vale do Tejo e Elvas acima dos *34ºC*



 é interessante ver a evolução da situação em conjunto. Parece que estamos mesmo a olhar para um típico dia de Julho ou Agosto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2015 às 23:39)

StormRic disse:


> É a do MeteoAlentejo!



É uma PCE / Watson




http://amareleja40grausasombra.blogspot.pt/2015/05/instalacao-da-estacao-meteorologica.html


----------



## vamm (12 Mai 2015 às 11:52)

Hoje está mesmo um pouco nublado, como previsto pelo ipma para Sines. Estão 23ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2015 às 12:09)

Temperatura atual em Amareleja:





http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IBEJAAMA2#history/s20150511/e20150511/mdaily

Ontem : 15,6ºC / 35,1ºC


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2015 às 14:36)

Boa tarde. Temperatura a rondar os *+32,5ºC* por Ponte de Sôr. 
O vento sopra fraco de Sul/Este e o céu apresenta-se "esbranquiçado" das poeiras do Sara, 
essas mesmo poeiras não permitem que o valor de temperatura se aproxime do modelado 
(o IPMA previa + 38ºC para aqui).


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2015 às 14:44)

Amareleja vai com *35,9ºC* e *14%hr*
Máxima até ao momento de *36,4ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2015 às 15:11)

Temperaturas às 15h:
Amareleja com 36ºC , Vale do Tejo e Évora com 35ºC






Nas Netatmo , destaque para esta com temperatura acima dos 37ºC





Um pouco mais a sul , a estação de Alvalade (13utc) era a mais quente com 33,8ºC


----------



## vitamos (12 Mai 2015 às 15:51)

Esses 38ºC parecem-me irrealistas...

Nestes dias ainda são mais evidentes os prós e contras do proliferar de PWS com informação disponível online...


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2015 às 16:10)

vitamos disse:


> Esses 38ºC parecem-me irrealistas...
> 
> Nestes dias ainda são mais evidentes os prós e contras do proliferar de PWS com informação disponível online...



Pois os valores podem estar a ser inflacionados uns 2ºC , mas repara que na rede IPMA (14utc) a estação mais quente era a Alvalade com *35,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2015 às 16:13)

O vale do Sado vai torrando.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 08:24)

Mínimas tropicais






Dados às 6h UTC


----------



## vamm (13 Mai 2015 às 09:02)

O céu ontem e hoje encontra-se completamente branco, o sol nem consegue furar essa camada de pó que por cá anda. À pouco havia um pouco de nevoeiro e uma brisa fresca na minha zona, mas, como sempre, basta passar da Serra do Cercal para o outro lado que o aspecto muda. Cheguei à Ribeira da Azenha e estão 19ºC, mas tão abafados


----------



## Thomar (13 Mai 2015 às 11:37)

vamm disse:


> O céu ontem e hoje encontra-se completamente branco, o sol nem consegue furar essa camada de pó que por cá anda. À pouco havia um pouco de nevoeiro e uma brisa fresca na minha zona, mas, como sempre, basta passar da Serra do Cercal para o outro lado que o aspecto muda. Cheguei à Ribeira da Azenha e estão 19ºC, mas tão abafados



Bom dia! Aqui por Ponte de Sôr o céu também se encontra esbranquiçado, parece-me que até mais do que ontem à mesma hora.
Ontem a máxima por aqui terá rondado os +36ºC (em consonância com as estações mais próximas do IPMA, Mora: *36,4ºC *Alvega*: 36,2ºC *Benavila, Avis: *35,7ºC), *ainda ontem, por volta das 19H30m a temperatura era de +31ºC.
Hoje está previsto que chegue aos +38ºC em Ponte de Sôr, e ás 8h45m estavam +19,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2015 às 12:06)

No modo geral, a temperatura já vai bem lançada.
*Castro Verde* a liderar com uns quentes *31,4ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2015 às 12:10)

Mínima de 21,5ºC, desceu devido ao vento calmo, tendo depois aumentado. Imensa poeira no ar, e actualmente 30,2ºC e 26% HR. Vamos ver até onde isto vai.


----------



## martinus (13 Mai 2015 às 12:54)

30 C. à hora do almoço, com um bocado de "sorte" ainda chega aos 35 C. esta tarde.



SpiderVV disse:


> Mínima de 21,5ºC, desceu devido ao vento calmo, tendo depois aumentado. Imensa poeira no ar, e actualmente 30,2ºC e 26% HR. Vamos ver até onde isto vai.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 13:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> No modo geral, a temperatura já vai bem lançada.
> *Castro Verde* a liderar com uns quentes *31,4ºC*


Parece que está a ser a zona mais quente 





No http://www.weatherlink.com/map.php encontrei esta estação lá perto 
Já com* 37,1ºC*
*



*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2015 às 13:12)

O quadrante de SE está ajudar bem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 13:25)

Que calor !!
LPN Castro Verde (S. Marcos Ataboeira): *37,8ºC*
Serpa : *35,8ºC*
Amareleja: *35,6ºC*
São Miguel de Machede, Evora:* 35,3ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 13:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> O quadrante de SE está ajudar bem.



O Algarve também está a aquecer bem com este vento SE/ ESE :


----------



## Thomar (13 Mai 2015 às 14:21)

Na actualização do IPMA das 12 UTC Castro Verde já seguia com *+36,1ºC! *
Pelos vistos Castro Verde deverá ficar com o record para o mês de maio e deverá ultrapassar os *+40ºC.*
Beja seguia com "apenas"* +33,9ºC*, Mora com *+33,5ºC* e na cidade de Portalegre *+33,4ºC*

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, está mais calor (+1,5ºC/+2ºC) do que ontem à mesma hora,
de momento e já com as devidas correções _(retirei 1ºC à temperatura registada pelo termómetro do carro e à estação da auriol, ambos à sombra)_
a temperatura em Ponte de Sôr deverá rondar os *+34ºC/+34,5ºC!*
Está a aquecer bem! Só não se nota mais o calor devido ao filtro de poeiras do Sara.


----------



## Agreste (13 Mai 2015 às 14:27)

Aqui junto do mar... o vento de levante refresca por momentos a situação de tempo quente e peganhento. 

Está abafado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 14:34)

Amareleja *38,6ºC*
 LPN Castro Verde (S. Marcos Ataboeira)* 38,3ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 14:40)

Castro verde a estação mais quente, *37,1ºC*





Falta a estação de Elvas...

Privadas:
LPN Castro Verde (S. Marcos Ataboeira)* 38,8ºC*
Amareleja *38,7ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2015 às 15:18)

Por aqui 32,3ºC mas não deve aumentar muito mais. O meu recorde é de 34,3ºC em maio 2012.

Quanto aos registos das estações privadas, apesar das condições locais serem diferentes, só vou dizer que não me parece haver nada circundante que corrobore esses valores altos.


----------



## irpsit (13 Mai 2015 às 15:41)

Belo contraste ver o Alentejo a chegar até aos 37ºC enquanto alguns pontos da costa norte e centro seguem com 17ºC! (Cabo Carvoeiro por exemplo) Por outro lado, quase todo o interior centro e norte, a temperatura segue à volta dos 27ºC, bem mais fresco que o Alentejo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 15:54)

Estação de Beja com *38,4ºC *


----------



## rozzo (13 Mai 2015 às 16:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estação de Beja com *38,4ºC *



Infelizmente salta um pouco à vista esse valor de Beja entre os valores circundantes, e não bate muito certo com valores em outras fontes, e particularmente com a da estação Beja Base Aérea. Já o facto de não ter aparecido Beja no resumo diário de ontem... me faz infelizmente desconfiar da fiabilidade do mesmo, logo numa situação destas, em que muito provavelmente haverá mesmo recorde...



Valor penso que de Synop (fonte Weatheronline) das 15h locais (14utc):

*Beja (247m)*
2015-05-13 15:00 35 °C fair

O da Base Aérea é de 3 em 3 horas, portanto será bom para comparar no das 15utc, daqui a pouco... Às 12utc ambas apresentavam 33º.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 16:17)

Nesta estação http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJABEJ2

Até às 15h , a máxima era de *37,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 16:40)

Amareleja já passou pelo máximo, 39,2ºC, tem andado a tocar este valor durante a última hora.

Serpa chegou aos 38,3ºC por volta das 16h. Ali perto a Herdade da Bemposta só chegou aos 37,9ºC.

Beja (WU IBEJABEJ2) tocou os 37,9ºC às 15:49.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 16:52)

Beja com 39,1ºC


----------



## rozzo (13 Mai 2015 às 16:53)

Recorrendo à estação identificada como LPBJ no Wunderground, aparecem frequentemente 2 valores para a mesma hora:

http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPBJ/2015/05/13/DailyHistory.html

Estou a especular, e posso estar errado, que sejam o valor da EMA e da "Clássica", pois são os segundos os que têm observação de tipo de tempo (não sei é se será mesmo em Beja ou no Aeroporto este 2º registo). Caso o seja, aparentemente há ao longo de todo o dia um desvio de 2/3º. E seria o valor mais elevado (EMA) o que aparece nos valores horários no site IPMA, e o mais baixo ("Clássica") o que aparece em outras fontes.

Caso não esteja a especular erradamente, estaria aqui um sinal que os valores da EMA de Beja estarão para desconfiar, até pelo que já foi referido atrás.. E vendo o desvio manter-se ao longo das 24h, inclusive no período nocturno. Mas como disse, posso estar a fazer interpretações erradas!

Seja como for, e mesmo que se confirme o cenário dos valores da EMA serem "para o lixo", haverá pelo menos sempre os valores da outra penso eu, para validação e para recorde, caso tenha sido batido.

E neste caso, pelo menos pela estação que não é EMA, não teriamos ainda os 37º batidos... Agora confesso que não entendi se este registo de observador é em Beja cidade ou no aeroporto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 17:03)

Este valor *39,2ºC* às 15h UTC , é o que ?


----------



## rozzo (13 Mai 2015 às 17:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Este valor *39,2ºC* às 15h UTC , é o que ?




Eu suponho que seja o valor da estação automática (EMA) da cidade de Beja. É precisamente esse valor, por comparação com outros (nomeadamente o valor da estação localizada na Base Aérea de Beja) que me faz desconfiar que esteja inflacionado, e que essa EMA esteja infelizmente descalibrada.


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2015 às 17:23)

Via ogimet, às 12Z

METAR  Beja   LPBJ  33ºC
SYNOP  Beja B. Aerea  08561 33.1ºC
SYNOP  Beja   08562 35.4ºC

A metar coincide com a synop do aeroporto, só que arredondada como é habitual
A última é que deve ser a que aparece no site do IPMA,  e aparentemente deixou de enviar dados synop depois das 12z


----------



## Thomar (13 Mai 2015 às 17:24)

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr a máxima terá andado à volta dos *+35ºC*. Apesar de a temperatura ser muito elevada ás 14H (+34ºC) 
ela manteve-se estável até ás 16h30, altura que começou a soprar vento de oeste e noroeste, que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade. 
Ainda está muito calor na rua...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2015 às 18:09)

rozzo disse:


> Recorrendo à estação identificada como LPBJ no Wunderground, aparecem frequentemente 2 valores para a mesma hora:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPBJ/2015/05/13/DailyHistory.html
> 
> ...



*Daquilo que sei e do conflito de dados que vejo no histórico da mesma estação do WU há vários pontos a reter:*


Trata-se de um erro de mistura de dados de 2 estações distintas, pois no mesmo histórico aparecem valores diferentes às mesmas horas
*Ter atenção que 08561 é Beja Base Aérea, a 12 km NW da cidade*
08562 é a EMA do IPMA, que fica na cidade
Desconheço se aliada a esta ainda existe o abrigo convencional com o parque de instrumentos
Esclarecendo a descodificação do código synop:

Exemplo de hoje: AAXX 13131 08562 46/// /1804 10376 20061 39915 40185 58012 555 60005


Descodificando:

AAXX = synop terrestre
08562 = 08 é a zona, 562 é o código português desta estação (Beja cidade)
46/// = 

4 =Ir (inclusão de grupo de precipitação em hora synoptica ou não, conforme o caso - poderei explicar mais tarde, pois é um aparte bastante longo e desnecessário)
6 = Ix (inclusão de tempo presente segundo regras do synop mais um vez desnecessárias de serem explicadas aqui)
/// = informação incompleta que teria idealmente altura da base mais baixa de nuvens na primeira barra e visibilidade nas últimas duas barras segundo uma regra de codificação também desnecessária de ser explicada neste caso concreto
/1804 =


/ = Nebulosidade em oitavos, mas com barra é informação não disponível/codificada
18 = 180º de direcção do vento
04 = vento a 04 kt
10376 =


1 = número do grupo de TempAr
0 = temperatura em valores positivos, caso fosse 1 os valores seguintes seriam negativos
376 = 37.6 ºC
20061 =


2 = número do grupo de TempDew (ponto de orvalho)
0 = temperatura em valores positivos, caso fosse 1 os valores seguintes seriam negativos
061 = 06.1ºC

39915 =


3 = número do grupo de QFE (pressão atmosférica não relativizada à altitude do nmm) *1 em explicação em baixo
9915 = 991.5 hPa

40185 =


4 = número do grupo de QFF (pressão atmosférica relativizada à altitude do nmm) *2 em explicação em baixo
0185 = 1018.5 hPa

58012 =


5 = número do grupo da variação da pressão QFE
8 = a pressão desceu
012 = desceu 01.2 hPa nas últimas 3h (porque o synop realiza-se de 3 em 3h e é sempre relativo ao último)


555 60005 =


555 = é apenas um separado visual que serve para não confundir grupos com o mesmo numero de início que pertençam a secções diferentes. 555 indica que começa a secção 5 do synop.
6 = número do grupo da precipitação
000 = 0 mm
5 = código do número de horas de intervalo a que se refere a precipitação e com pouco interesse de explicar neste contexto



As bases da FAP deixaram de emitir synops e metars para o exterior com os dados brutos (pelo menos da última vez que vi), ficando agora apenas disponíveis os valores das estações do IPMA para consulta e possivelmente algumas plataformas a gerar valores arredondados ou por aproximação de Beja Base Aérea. Sem os valores brutos codificados não haverá grande comparação a fazer.


*1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QFE


*2

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QFF


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2015 às 18:51)

Olá

Por Estremoz máxima de 34,3 ºC (16h06), repetindo a máxima absoluta de Maio ocorrida no dia 16 de Maio de 2012.

Situação típica normal em Maio de tempo quente na região; nada de excepcional a não ser o facto de ter igualado o valor máximo.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Mai 2015 às 18:56)

Boas não sei se alguém reparou mas os valores de temperatura máxima nas canárias (espanha) são brutais http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img 42.4 nesta altura do ano é bem provável que no pico do verão chegue aos 45/47 não acham? Já agora sabem como se insere aqui imagens do site do ipma?


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mai 2015 às 19:11)

Evolução da temperatura nos últimos dias em Fonte Apra...
Máxima de 33,5ºc no dia de hoje. Temperatura agora a descer mas ainda por volta dos 32ºc.


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2015 às 19:53)

> Foi batido o recorde de temperaturas máximas no mês de Maio em Portugal. Foram atingidos os 40 graus em Beja.
> 
> Dados preliminares do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) revelam que, por volta das 16h00, os termómetros subiram até aos 40 graus, o que significa um recorde no país em Maio desde que há registos fiáveis.
> 
> O anterior recorde (39,5 graus) foi sentido na Régua a 28 de Maio de 2001 e também em Elvas a 31 de Maio de 1999.



http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=187259


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2015 às 20:31)

O vento já rodou para oeste e a temperatura já está a descer de forma acentuada ... 26,5 ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2015 às 20:59)

Mais um dia, em que o IPMA meteu água com a previsão da temperatura para Faro no próprio dia, mas que raio que profissionais são, que não sabem que aquela temperatura de 29ºC era surreal para Faro, a máxima foi de 33.2ºC, mais de 4ºC de erro no próprio dia e tiveram sorte que o vento rodou para Oeste e não para Norte/Noroeste senão o erro seria abismal. 

Hoje, fui para a zona de Alcoutim e aquilo parecia ser uma fornalha autêntica, o carro chegou a marcar 38.5ºC a seguir a Odeleite, a barragem já apresenta algumas ilhas mas ainda está bem composta, mas durante toda a viagem até Tavira, o termómetro não desceu dos 37ºC, só a partir da Luz de Tavira é que a temperatura começou a descer e em Olhão já marcava 32ºC.

Por aqui, foi um dia quente.

Máxima: 33.4ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC
actual: 25.7ºC

A máxima em Tavira foi de 37.1ºC. 8ºC a mais em relação à máxima prevista para Faro. Amanhã, a automática, coloca temperaturas na ordem dos 34-35ºC e o IPMA prevê 30ºC, vamos ver qual será o erro amanhã, ou mudam amanhã para uma temperatura mais real.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 21:13)

Orion disse:


> http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=187259



A notícia da RádioRenascença é imprecisa, 40ºC sem indicar décimas pode muito bem ser o arredondamento de 39,5ºC. Continuamos na dúvida, de 39,5ºC a 40,4ºC ainda é uma grande diferença em termos de comparação de máximos absolutos. Essa informação de "dados preliminares" terá sido obtida como? Ligaram ao Instituto?
Pelo gráfico horário de Beja e supondo que a rapidez de subida e descida não excedeu a dos intervalos das 13h às 14h e das 15h às 16h, respectivamente, obtém-se um valor máximo possível de 39,3ºC no intervalo das 14h às 15h e idêntica ligeiramente superior em centésimas no intervalo das 15h às 16h (utc), usando os intervalos das 14h às 15h e das 16h às 17h.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 21:36)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas não sei se alguém reparou mas os valores de temperatura máxima nas canárias (espanha) são brutais http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img 42.4 nesta altura do ano é bem provável que no pico do verão chegue aos 45/47 não acham? Já agora sabem como se insere aqui imagens do site do ipma?



Não obrigatoriamente, porque o regime de ventos no verão pode impedir esses picos que referes. Notável é também o AEMet já ter os extremos diários com esta prontidão.

Depende de que imagens se trata, se forem imagens simples jpg ou gif, não construídas em _flash _como as que aparecem nas _estações on-line_, basta "guardar a imagem como" e depois fazer a inserção aqui como qualquer outra imagem (recorrendo ao alojamento no Imgur por exemplo). Caso contrário tem de ser feita uma cópida de ecran e editada a imagem com um editor de imagens.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Mai 2015 às 22:14)

StormRic disse:


> Não obrigatoriamente, porque o regime de ventos no verão pode impedir esses picos que referes. Notável é também o AEMet já ter os extremos diários com esta prontidão.
> 
> Depende de que imagens se trata, se forem imagens simples jpg ou gif, não construídas em _flash _como as que aparecem nas _estações on-line_, basta "guardar a imagem como" e depois fazer a inserção aqui como qualquer outra imagem (recorrendo ao alojamento no Imgur por exemplo). Caso contrário tem de ser feita uma cópida de ecran e editada a imagem com um editor de imagens.


Sim é verdade os ventos são bem capazes de impedir essas temperaturas, mas se bem que me lembro acho que já é habitual haver uns dias assim em maio nas canárias penso que ainda o ano passado se verificou o mesmo ah e obrigado pelo site das imagens era mesmo isso que estava a procura


----------



## Rachie (13 Mai 2015 às 22:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje, fui para a zona de Alcoutim e aquilo parecia ser uma fornalha autêntica, o carro chegou a marcar 38.5ºC a seguir a Odeleite, a barragem já apresenta algumas ilhas mas ainda está bem composta, mas durante toda a viagem até Tavira, o termómetro não desceu dos 37ºC, só a partir da Luz de Tavira é que a temperatura começou a descer e em Olhão já marcava 32ºC.


É onde passo férias, mais concretamente perto de Martim Longo. Foi pena ter ido na última semana de Abril, agora com este calor estava-se muito bem na ribeira


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2015 às 22:38)

Rachie disse:


> É onde passo férias, mais concretamente perto de Martim Longo. Foi pena ter ido na última semana de Abril, agora com este calor estava-se muito bem na ribeira



Por acaso, tive quase perto de Martim Longo, fiquei na terriola antes que é o Pereiro. Junto, à estrada tem lá uma zona de lazer, com sombras, umas mesas e uma espécie de barragem, bem porreiro. Hoje, até sabia bem, um banho nalguma ribeira ou até na praia fluvial de Alcoutim, pena ir em trabalho.


----------



## JTavares (14 Mai 2015 às 00:00)

Boa noite, onde posso saber qual foi a maxima de Beja?


----------



## MikeCT (14 Mai 2015 às 00:03)

Meia noite e ainda 27,4ºC em Faro, cidade...Parece uma noite de Julho


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2015 às 00:10)

MikeCT disse:


> Meia noite e ainda 27,4ºC em Faro, cidade...Parece uma noite de Julho



Vento com componente norte a fazer das suas










http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2015 às 00:21)

24,7ºC por aqui, vento de Norte.


----------



## Rachie (14 Mai 2015 às 08:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por acaso, tive quase perto de Martim Longo, fiquei na terriola antes que é o Pereiro. Junto, à estrada tem lá uma zona de lazer, com sombras, umas mesas e uma espécie de barragem, bem porreiro. Hoje, até sabia bem, um banho nalguma ribeira ou até na praia fluvial de Alcoutim, pena ir em trabalho.


Sim, fizeram aí um parque de caravanas. Tá bem fixe. Eu passo férias num monte entre o Pereiro e Martim Longo - Lutão. Mas corro isso tudo aí à volta.


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2015 às 09:27)

JTavares disse:


> Boa noite, onde posso saber qual foi a maxima de Beja?



Estão disponíveis no site do IPMA, na secção Estações Online, os valores horários e diários, incluindo esses extremos.

Recorrendo a esse gráfico, a EMA de Beja (cidade) apresenta uma máxima de 40º.
A máxima na estação do Aeroporto de Beja foi de apenas 36º.

É provável que sejam mesmo mais altas as temperaturas na cidade, faz sentido, mas a diferença de 4º? Como disse ontem, e hoje insisto, parece-me claramente inflacionado o valor da EMA de Beja. O principal motivo e já o disse ontem, é manter-se sempre 2/3 acima da outra estação, mesmo durante o período nocturno, parece um desvio constante, portanto instrumental. Não acredito sinceramente na fiabilidade desse recorde de 40º de Beja ontem, infelizmente...


----------



## vamm (14 Mai 2015 às 09:56)

Hoje o dia amanheceu bem mais fresco, aqui perto do mar nota-se que o céu está um pouco mais limpo (não muito, porque ainda está esbranquiçado), há mais brisa vinda do mar e o sol já consegue atravessar a mancha de pó. 
Ontem quando cheguei a casa, pelas 18h, ainda estava por lá um calor insuportável! Chegou aos 38ºC lá, por isso não sei bem se Beja não terá andado lá perto dos 40ºC também. Isso do Aeroporto engana muito, porque em Évora a diferença do aeródromo para a cidade é quase sempre de 2/3ºC às vezes 4ºC. Bom, mas foi coisa que no litoral, junto ao mar, esteve sempre agradável.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2015 às 13:19)

Minimas tropicais no Algarve

>Faro: *24,8ºC* (http://www.algarvedx.com/meteo/faro/)
>Faro: *24,1ºC* (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFARO6)
>Quarteira: *24,1ºC* (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IQUARTEI3)
>Tavira: *23,8ºC* (http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/)
>Portimão: *22,7ºC* (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPARCHAL2)
>Vilamoura: *22,4ºC *(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROVIL2)
>Almancil: *21,7ºC* (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALGARVE2
>Santa Barbara de Nexe: *21,7ºC* (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALGARVE5)
>São Brás de Alportel: *21,7ºC* (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOBRSDE2)
>Montenegro: *21,4ºC* (http://www.weatherlink.com/user/monte/index.php?view=summary&headers=1)


IPMA:


----------



## MikeCT (14 Mai 2015 às 14:09)

33,1ºC em Faro (cidade), vento a rondar os 10km/h


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2015 às 14:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Minimas tropicais no Algarve
> 
> >Faro: *24,8ºC* (http://www.algarvedx.com/meteo/faro/)
> >Faro: *24,1ºC* (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFARO6)
> ...



 boa recolha!

E foi mesmo 40,0ºC em Beja. A confirmação final virá com o Boletim Climatológico de Maio.





Segundo lugar para Amareleja que igualou o recorde anterior. Ficamos mesmo assim não totalmente convencidos do recorde batido.


----------



## talingas (14 Mai 2015 às 18:12)

Boas tardes, isto por aqui vai uma ventania danada, com rajadas na ordem dos 40-50km/h. Temperatura vai descendo, segue agora nos 20,8ºC...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2015 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de calor, embora menos que ontem. De realçar, o aviso amarelo no Algarve, para as temperaturas elevadas, já ontem o Algarve devia ter sido colocado em aviso amarelo.

Máxima: 32.1ºC
mínima: 23.3ºC

1ª noite tropical de 2015.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2015 às 23:18)

Estremoz: Queda abrupta da temperatura com o vento por vezes moderado ao longo do dia. Por agora 13,1 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2015 às 20:20)

«O maior valor observado da temperatura máxima neste dia foi de 40.0 °C em Beja; este valor constitui um extremo para o mês de maio, em Portugal continental, valor que nunca tinha sido registado, neste mês, em qualquer das estações da rede meteorológica do IPMA.» Fonte: IPMA

Na estação da Base Aérea de Beja (FAP) a máxima no dia 13 foi de 36,3 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2015 às 01:55)

58 km/h de ENE, com 19,6ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Mai 2015 às 14:36)

*Temperatura actual : 32.4ºC*


----------



## Thomar (18 Mai 2015 às 14:45)

Boas tardes! 
Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, céu parcialmente (ou maioritariamente) nublado por nuvens altas,
vento fraco do quadrante ENE, temperatura de +32,5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2015 às 21:28)

Estremoz: mais um dia muito quente, com a temperatura a chegar aos 33,2 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mai 2015 às 13:39)

Vento forte de NE neste momento com rajada máxima de 66 km/h há instantes, 50's agora. 22,9ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 15:07)

Instalaram uma EMA em Mértola
Parece que o trabalho foi feito pelo Meteo Alentejo






É uma Watson


----------



## trovoadas (19 Mai 2015 às 15:30)

Espera-se um Verão longo...e ainda agora estamos no inicio. Somos mesmo capazes de entrar em seca extrema no fim deste mês.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Mai 2015 às 15:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Instalaram uma EMA em Mértola
> Parece que o trabalho foi feito pelo Meteo Alentejo



Boa iniciativa! Esses fios é que podiam ser melhor arranjados Suponho que foi instalada à pressa para a foto


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 15:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Boa iniciativa! Esses fios é que podiam ser melhor arranjados Suponho que foi instalada à pressa para a foto


Sim, e o anemómetro acho que podia subir mais , pelo menos parece que sim olhando para o tubo ..


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2015 às 16:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Sim, e o anemómetro acho que podia subir mais , pelo menos parece que sim olhando para o tubo ..



E o RS também podia ser melhorado, a mim parece-me que a distância entre os pratos não é igual, tem mais abertura de uns lados que outros.. e isto irá prejudicar a ventilação no interior, parece uma montagem feita um pouco "à pressa".


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2015 às 19:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Sim, e o anemómetro acho que podia subir mais , pelo menos parece que sim olhando para o tubo ..





Snifa disse:


> E o RS também podia ser melhorado, a mim parece-me que a distância entre os pratos não é igual, tem mais abertura de uns lados que outros.. e isto irá prejudicar a ventilação no interior, parece uma montagem feita um pouco "à pressa".



Pelo que vejo no mapa a EMA está instalada num vale ( cota 10m ) , será que não corre mesmo vento por lá.. ou o anemómetro terá problemas 
A pouca ventilação talvez esteja a influenciar os valores de temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2015 às 19:24)

A estação não está a 10 metros de altitude, alias nem 11 metros como diz no wunderground, segundo a carta militar, junto ao edificio onde está instalada a estação passa uma curva de nivel de 50 metros, somando a altura a que está do solo, a estação talvez esteja a 60 metros/70 metros de altitude.

Ps: Partindo do pressuposto que o local  da estação está bem georreferenciado mas com altitude errada.
Os 10 metros de altitude existem, mas junto às margens do Guadiana.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 20:24)

A situação de vento intenso, insolação intensa, baixa humidade, e temperaturas acima dos valores normais terão agravado a extrema falta de chuva pelas regiões do interior norte e centro mais a leste e toda a região a sul do vale do Tejo, incluindo litoral centro a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e região sul. Um Maio terrível para agravar a seca nessas regiões, mas de que pouco se fala.

Resumo da precipitação até à data nesta mensagem:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-8#post-489785


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2015 às 21:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação não está a 10 metros de altitude, alias nem 11 metros como diz no wunderground, segundo a carta militar, junto ao edificio onde está instalada a estação passa uma curva de nivel de 50 metros, somando a altura a que está do solo, a estação talvez esteja a 60 metros/70 metros de altitude.
> 
> Ps: Partindo do pressuposto que o local  da estação está bem georreferenciado mas com altitude errada.
> Os 10 metros de altitude existem, mas junto às margens do Guadiana.



Aquilo fica numa subida, mesmo no centro de Mértola e nunca num vale, só se tivesse junto ao rio, a ponte que se vê na imagem é a ponte da estrada que liga Mértola a Serpa deve andar à volta duns 80 metros está situada quase no cimo de uma colina. Mértola tem locais bem mais interessantes, para colocar a estação como junto ao rio, tanto da estrada que vai para Serpa, como na entrada de Mértola que vem para o Algarve, onde existe umas hortas comunitárias e fica mais num vale.

O anenómetro parece-me muito baixo e quase junto ao pluviómetro, quando chover a água do anenómetro pode cair no pluviómetro e influenciar a precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2015 às 21:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aquilo fica numa subida, mesmo no centro de Mértola e nunca num vale, só se tivesse junto ao rio, a ponte que se vê na imagem é a ponte da estrada que liga Mértola a Serpa deve andar à volta duns 80 metros está situada quase no cimo de uma colina. Mértola tem locais bem mais interessantes, para colocar a estação como junto ao rio, tanto da estrada que vai para Serpa, como na entrada de Mértola que vem para o Algarve, onde existe umas hortas comunitárias e fica mais num vale.
> 
> O anenómetro parece-me muito baixo e quase junto ao pluviómetro, quando chover a água do anenómetro pode cair no pluviómetro e influenciar a precipitação.



Sem dúvida, para  "explorar" melhor o calor gerado no vale, a estação devia estar instalada á cota do Guadiana, se calhar não foi possível, ou ele assim não quis.
Quantas mais estações, melhor, convem é que debitem dados de qualidade, caso contrario é apenas mais uma na rede de EMA´S , o que é um desperdício.


----------



## james (20 Mai 2015 às 22:11)

[QStormricormRic, post: 489788, member: 6540"]A situação de vento intenso, insolação intensa, baixa humidade, e temperaturas acima dos valores normais terão agravado a extrema falta de chuva pelas regiões do interior norte e centro mais a leste e toda a região a sul do vale do Tejo, incluindo litoral centro a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e região sul. Um Maio terrível para agravar a seca nessas regiões, mas de que pouco se fala.

Resumo da precipitação até à data nesta mensagem:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-8#post-489785[/QUOTE]


Stormric , eu penso que em termos de temperaturas acima da media e geral em todo o pais .

Sera que caminhamos para o maio mais quente de sempre ?


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 22:33)

james disse:


> Stormric , eu penso que em termos de temperaturas acima da media e geral em todo o pais .
> 
> Sera que caminhamos para o maio mais quente de sempre ?



A situação de temperaturas acima da média durou pouco tempo e houve regiões do litoral que pouco sentiram, de resto sim, foram generalizadas, mas o comentário é sobre a influência no agravamento da seca onde ela já existe nesta altura. No litoral norte e parte do centro a seca terá sido aliviada pelas chuvas caídas no início do mês. Sublinho novamente que no agravamento me refiro ao sul abaixo da latitude do Cabo Carvoeiro e do vale do Tejo e uma faixa mais a leste no interior norte e centro.
Mesmo agora que as temperaturas já estão normais ou mesmo abaixo da média, tivemos em sua substituição como factor de agravamento da seca, o vento e a insolação a potenciarem uma maior evaporação.

Mas globalmente não acho que seja um Maio dos mais quentes, teve foi extremos de temperatura máxima mas de curta duração.


----------



## james (20 Mai 2015 às 22:39)

sensação q disse:


> A situação de temperaturas acima da média durou pouco tempo e houve regiões do litoral que pouco sentiram, de resto sim, foram generalizadas, mas o comentário é sobre a influência no agravamento da seca onde ela já existe nesta altura. No litoral norte e parte do centro a seca terá sido aliviada pelas chuvas caídas no início do mês. Sublinho novamente que no agravamento me refiro ao sul abaixo da latitude do Cabo Carvoeiro e do vale do Tejo e uma faixa mais a leste no interior norte e centro.
> Mesmo agora que as temperaturas já estão normais ou mesmo abaixo da média, tivemos em sua substituição como factor de agravamento da seca, o vento e a insolação a potenciarem uma maior evaporação.
> 
> Mas globalmente não acho que seja um Maio dos mais quentes, teve foi extremos de temperatura máxima mas de curta duração.



Era a sensação que eu tinha , mas claro , aguardemos pelo boletim climatológico do ipma .


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 18:56)

Hoje o sul pelas 15h era a região do território continental com mais nebulosidade, cumuliforme, prenúncio de alguma instabilidade para amanhã:





Neste momento o aspecto é este, nuvens movendo-se de NE para SW:





O radar de Loulé mostrava esta reflectividade:


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2015 às 13:46)

Ontem em Mértola o tempo estava espectacular! Calor, um vento moderado a fraco fresco e algumas nuvens ao longe, mas nada de exagerado.
Hoje estava um dia igual ao de ontem, onde moro, mas eram 13h20, nem mais nem menos, começou a ficar super carregado, cai um peso de água que ainda dura e já se ouve as goteiras em força. 
Acreditem, até fiquei pasma de como é que um céu limpo e calor ficou assim do nada! O radardo IPMA não mostra nada desde as 12h, mas no rain alarm dá para ver um único ponto e é aqui por cima.

Edit: Fez agora um grande trovão!

Edit2: É oficial! Uma grande trovoada aqui! Trovões poderosos, calor e uma carga de água pesada e granizo!


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2015 às 14:11)

O festival de sons por aqui continua, já a chuva e granizo inundaram as ruas e hortas, mas dirige-se tudo para Sul. Monchique vai experimentar a carga também!


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2015 às 14:12)

vamm disse:


> O festival de sons por aqui continua, já a chuva e granizo inundaram as ruas e hortas, mas dirige-se tudo para Sul. Monchique vai experimentar a carga também!


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2015 às 14:19)

david 6 disse:


>


É exactamente no ponto vermelho! 

Sul - o que passou por cá vai a seguir para SO





Norte - Limpinho que até dá gosto





Este - Vem mais a caminho!





Por enquanto está o sol a tentar passar, mas continua-se a ouvir os trovões, ora mais perto, ora mais longe.


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2015 às 14:34)

A segunda leva já chegou, com direito a trovões duplos, embora esteja "a passar ao lado", já começou a cair uma cargazita de água, mas com uns bons 27ºC é insuportável 

Edit: Esqueçam o passar ao lado! É mesmo aqui e os trovões são constantes e nada simpáticos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2015 às 16:29)

Tarde de desenvolvimento de vertical no sul




Células potentes 





Bastante atividade elétrica





Retirada do MeteoBadajoz:


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2015 às 16:39)

Webcam em Serpa:





Continuam a formar-se novas células


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2015 às 16:48)

Avisos de chuva acompanhada de trovoada no Sul.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2015 às 16:58)

Aguaceiros que passaram em Alvalade , renderam *0,3mm*




Radar nessa hora:


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 17:01)

Descargas eléctricas às centenas, cerca de noventa por hora, três cada dois minutos, isto as que são captadas e mostradas no MeteoMoita:





Vêem-se as bigornas desde Carcavelos. O topo dos ecos de radar está nos 10 Km:


----------



## Rachie (24 Mai 2015 às 17:05)

Lutao, Martim Longo


----------



## Rachie (24 Mai 2015 às 17:16)

Começa agora a chover pingas grossas.  Trovoada perto


----------



## stormy (24 Mai 2015 às 17:43)

Tarde animada..  hehe


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 17:49)

Rachie disse:


> Lutao, Martim Longo



Está a passar a noroeste. Lutão é mesmo na Vila ou para nordeste?


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 17:50)

stormy disse:


> Tarde animada..  hehe



Em cheio!


----------



## Rachie (24 Mai 2015 às 17:57)

StormRic disse:


> Está a passar a noroeste. Lutão é mesmo na Vila ou para nordeste?


fica 5 km a este de Martim longo. passou ao lado mas rendeu alguma chuva e trovoada. Ainda se ouve e por vezes metalica. Estou a ganhar coragem para me fazer à estrada para voltar a Cacilhas


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 18:07)

Rachie disse:


> Estou a ganhar coragem para me fazer à estrada para voltar a Cacilhas



Qual é a estrada que tencionas seguir?


----------



## Rachie (24 Mai 2015 às 18:08)

foto da despedida


----------



## Rachie (24 Mai 2015 às 18:18)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é a estrada que tencionas seguir?


Costumo ir por estradas interiores ate castro verde, passando na mina neves corvo, e depois pela a2. Ainda n sei se seguimos por ai hoje ou nao


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 18:23)

Rachie disse:


> Costumo ir por estradas interiores ate castro verde, passando na mina neves corvo, e depois pela a2. Ainda n sei se seguimos por ai hoje ou nao



Parece boa opção se esperares só mais uma meia hora, está a limpar de norte/nordeste:









Grande foto essa das nuvens mammatus!


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2015 às 18:40)

Célula de passou na zona de Vale Formoso , deixou *1,1mm*









Foi-se desenvolvendo e dirigindo para SW, passou por cima de Mértola:





A NNW /NW cresciam outras , bem grandes





Em  Castro Verde - S. Marcos Ataboeira , acumulou *1,6mm*
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/lpncastroverde/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 18:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A NNW /NW cresciam outras , bem grandes



Essas viam-se bem daqui de Carcavelos! (os topos das bigornas apenas, claro)

Boa recolha de precipitações, infelizmente há tão poucas estações pelo Alentejo, as grandes cargas de água passaram nas malhas da rede.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 18:52)

*3,4mm* em Castro Verde/Neves Corvo e 0,8mm em Martim Longo (até às 18 horas, 17 utc).


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2015 às 19:38)

Os compósitos ainda apanharam o desenvolvimento:

Terra:






Aqua:






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2015 às 19:46)




----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 20:00)

Orion disse:


> Aqua:



 excelente!

Aqui está em grande, a imagem das 13:15 utc com as células de Odemira/Relíquias a formarem-se:


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2015 às 20:05)

StormRic disse:


> excelente!



Há duas formas de escolher os compósitos disponíveis:

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=global

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=aeronet

As imagens individuais, que dão origem aos compósitos, são na sua maioria de qualidade inferior (publico novamente):

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/imagery/realtime.cgi


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 20:06)

Célula de Beja formou-se pelas 18h30 entre Beja e a Vidigueira.
Daqui só consegui ver a extensa bigorna que se esticava para sul-sudoeste. O pico da precipitação ocorreu mesmo a norte da cidade e quase sobre o aeroporto.






A imagem de satélite desta célula isolada é impressionante.





Entretanto mais 2,1 mm tinham sido registados em Neves/Corvo às 18h, a somar aos 3,4mm da hora anterior.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 20:23)

vamm disse:


> Sul - o que passou por cá vai a seguir para SO





vamm disse:


> Norte - Limpinho que até dá gosto





vamm disse:


> Este - Vem mais a caminho!



Belas fotos e reportagem!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2015 às 20:42)

stormy disse:


> Tarde animada..  hehe



 Previsão acertada, mais uma, esta já passou ao lado, continua o bom trabalho.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2015 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, com alguma nebulosidade agora ao final do dia. Nem uma pinga e nem uma trovoada, por aqui.  Se amanhã, cair 2 pingas já fico contente e com o carro castanho. 

Máxima: 23.5ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC
actual: 21.3ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2015 às 21:05)

*6.2mm* em Beja na ultima hora


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2015 às 21:28)

Em Panóias, pela hora de almoço, caiu granizo com pedras do tamanho de nozes. As pessoas até estavam "parvas" por aquilo ter acontecido assim do nada. De resto, durante a tarde, era trovoada sempre à volta e lá só choveu um pouco, mas nada de especial.

Mas foi um dia bem cheio!  Em muitas terras as hortas estragaram-se, porque foi água e granizo a mais.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 21:45)

As imagens da reflectividade do radar de Loulé revelam os espectaculares impulsos verticais explosivos da célula de Beja, que pena não ter conseguido ângulo para a ver daqui.
Às 17:20 (utc) o eco era insignificante. Dez minutos depois começa o primeiro impulso, Beja está assinalada com B, junto ao arco norte dos 100 Km do radar de Loulé; no bordo superior da imagem está a projecção dos ecos no plano vertical perpendicular ao meridiano do radar; o eco da torre atinge os 4-5Km de altitude embebido nos ecos de outras células mais perto de Loulé:






Nos dez minutos seguintes o topo chegou aos 12 Km de altitude, uma velocidade espantosa, é agora uma torre praticamente isolada:









Dez minutos depois, o eco avermelha-se nos níveis médio/baixo da célula, precipitação forte, e um segundo impulso vai seguir-se:





Vinte minutos depois da primeira, uma segunda torre atinge novamente os 12 Km:





A imagem de satélite é deste momento. Medindo o comprimento da sombra e tendo em conta a direcção do sol (azimute 282º naquele instante) a perspectiva da imagem de satélite não altera significativamente esta medida e obtém-se um valor aproximado de 40 Km. Àquela hora e na zona de Beja a altura do sol era aproximadamente 18º. Uma estimativa da altitude do topo da nuvem acima do solo pode ser então obtida por 40xTg(18º)= 13 Km aproximadamente. Tendo em conta a imprecisão na medida da distância entre a vertical da nuvem e o extremo da sombra, principalmente devido ao deslocamento aparente do topo para noroeste provocado pela perspectiva do ponto de vista do satélite geoestacionário, pode-se concluir que este valor está de acordo com o visível na imagem de radar.

Nas imagens seguintes vê-se os fortes ecos que têm sobretudo na parte posterior da célula, nordeste, um corte abrupto de intensidade:


----------



## vamm (24 Mai 2015 às 21:52)

StormRic disse:


> As imagens da reflectividade do radar de Loulé revelam os espectaculares impulsos verticais explosivos da célula de Beja, que pena não ter conseguido ângulo para a ver daqui.
> Às 17:20 (utc) o eco era insignificante. Dez minutos depois começa o primeiro impulso, Beja está assinalada com B, junto ao arco norte dos 100 Km do radar de Loulé; no bordo superior da imagem está a projecção dos ecos no plano vertical perpendicular ao meridiano do radar; o eco da torre atinge os 4-5Km de altitude embebido nos ecos de outras células mais perto de Loulé:
> 
> 
> ...




Acredito que ninguém estivesse à espera do tempo que esteve hoje. Por todo o lado, onde quer que fossemos, as pessoas estavam incrédulas com isto, porque esteve uma manhã super agradável, igual a ontem, sem qualquer nuvem, sem nada. E do nada, aparece uma nuvem daqui, outra dali e dá-se um "BOOM" em que de repente chove à força toda, cai granizo e fazem trovões potentíssimos! E eram umas atrás das outras. Acabava de passar uma, vinha logo outra.
Quando começou aqui, no rain alarm era o único ponto reflectivo que existia, que em 10 min passou rapidamente a laranja! Notava-se bem as diferentes correntes que estavam no ar e o calor?! Insuportável! Foi mesmo um dia diferente daqueles que tivemos na última semana


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2015 às 21:58)

david 6 disse:


> *6.2mm* em Beja na ultima hora


E mais *0,2mm* nesta última (19-20h UTC)


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 22:07)

vamm disse:


> Em Panóias, pela hora de almoço, caiu granizo com pedras do tamanho de nozes. As pessoas até estavam "parvas" por aquilo ter acontecido assim do nada. De resto, durante a tarde, era trovoada sempre à volta e lá só choveu um pouco, mas nada de especial.
> 
> Mas foi um dia bem cheio!  Em muitas terras as hortas estragaram-se, porque foi água e granizo a mais.



O radar cerca dessa hora, das 12:20 às 14:20 utc, mostra várias células com ecos vermelhos mas sem atingirem mais do que 10 Km de altitude no topo; quando uma das células atinge Monchique aí sim chega aos 12 Km.
Para gerar granizo desse tamanho as "pedrinhas" tiveram que andar para cima e para baixo na forte corrente ascendente várias vezes. Seria muito interessante ter recolhido algumas dessas "nozes" para depois seccioná-las e contar as camadas sucessivas de deposição/congelação. 

Início, 7-8 Km de altitude:





Pelas 14h10, ecos vermelhos, 9-10 Km:





Quando pelas 15h uma das células chega a Monchique, toca os 12 Km de altitude:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (24 Mai 2015 às 22:09)

Avistam-se clarões para E-SE em Évora


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2015 às 22:11)

Por aqui também se avistavam clarões a SE.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2015 às 23:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui também se avistavam clarões a SE.


É da célula em Espanha


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 08:28)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Avistam-se clarões para E-SE em Évora





SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui também se avistavam clarões a SE.





Brunomc disse:


> É da célula em Espanha



Barrancos, deve ter sido um belo espectáculo!






Ninguém conseguiu registar qualquer coisa?


----------



## vamm (25 Mai 2015 às 09:05)

Bom dia! 

A caminho do litoral (zona de Vila Nova de Milfontes - Porto Côvo), o tempo está muito "ela por ela", com algum nevoeiro na zona de S. Luis (antes de passar a Serra do Cercal para este lado), mas mais para o lado de Odemira (para não variar, o rio Mira tem sempre dessas coisas). Aqui por esta zona Ribeira da Azenha), estamos assim, sem vento e um sol agradável, pode ser que se mantenha assim o resto do dia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 13:30)

Acumulados de ontem , dia 24





http://www.weatherlink.com/user/lpncastroverde
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJAMRT2


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 14:46)

Primeira célula :


----------



## vamm (25 Mai 2015 às 17:16)

Em meia-hora o tempo mudou bastante. Agora está a chegar algo muito negro vindo de terra.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 17:50)

vamm disse:


> Em meia-hora o tempo mudou bastante. Agora está a chegar algo muito negro vindo de terra.



Mas vai passar a sudoeste, se chover aí
é só umas pingas.





 que foto linda!

Nesse momento a situação era esta:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 18:07)

Nada de trovoada até ao momento.
Todas as células parecem estar a dissipar-se e não nascem novas.

Aguardemos pelo impulso final do dia, perto do ocaso, mas deve ficar por aqui a actividade convectiva de hoje.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 18:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados de ontem , dia 24



Bem realizado! É interessante ver as estações não oficiais integradas no mesmo mapa (eu a pensar, mas que estações são aquelas?...) 
Dou a sugestão de pôr uma cor no contorno do círculo diferente para as estações não oficiais.


----------



## vamm (25 Mai 2015 às 18:20)

StormRic disse:


> Mas vai passar a sudoeste, se chover aí
> é só umas pingas.
> 
> 
> ...



Acabei de chegar a casa. Apanhei ainda com uma borda dessa coisa à saída de S. Luís que vai para Monte da Estrada e levava muita água!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 18:24)

StormRic disse:


> Bem realizado! É interessante ver as estações não oficiais integradas no mesmo mapa (eu a pensar, mas que estações são aquelas?...)
> Dou a sugestão de pôr uma cor no contorno do círculo diferente para as estações não oficiais.



Ok , vou colocar outra cor na borda !
Reparei agora que LPN Castro Verde (S. Marcos Ataboeira), já regista *0,8mm* acumulados
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/lpncastroverde/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 18:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Reparei agora que LPN Castro Verde (S. Marcos Ataboeira), já regista *0,8mm* acumulados
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/lpncastroverde/index.php?view=summary&headers=1



É o primeiro registo de precipitação de hoje então, até agora passava tudo ao lado de todas as estações.

Foi esta célula que se deslocava, como todas as outras, para oes-sudoeste. O eco foi mais intenso mesmo antes de chegar à aldeia.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 18:46)

vamm disse:


> Acabei de chegar a casa. Apanhei ainda com uma borda dessa coisa à saída de S. Luís que vai para Monte da Estrada e levava muita água!



Deve ter sido no pico da intensidade da célula, ainda tocou no laranja:


----------



## vamm (25 Mai 2015 às 19:36)

StormRic disse:


> Deve ter sido no pico da intensidade da célula, ainda tocou no laranja:



Foi mesmo por essa hora


----------



## vamm (26 Mai 2015 às 09:53)

Bom dia! 

Hoje apanhei algum nevoeiro matinal, principalmente na zona de Vila Nova de Milfontes.
De resto está um dia de sol maravilhoso, à semelhança de ontem, com umas mini-nuvens espalhadas e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2015 às 21:44)

Amanhã o vale do Sado vai torrar bem.


----------



## vamm (27 Mai 2015 às 12:05)

Bom dia! 

O dia começou quentinho, alguma neblina (pouca), mas neste momento estão 24ºC e vento fraco a nulo.

(Ribeira da Azenha)


----------



## vamm (28 Mai 2015 às 09:11)

Uiiii!  Que brasa! 22ºC pela Ribeira da Azenha, com vento nulo.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Mai 2015 às 11:00)

Já viram o CAPE para sexta-feira? Se houver humidade pode ser que haja alguma actividade...


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2015 às 14:12)

Por Ponte de Sôr, muito Calor, *+34,5ºC!*


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2015 às 15:52)

Thomar disse:


> Por Ponte de Sôr, muito Calor, *+34,5ºC!*


Tenho o meu carro à sombra desde as 14H (apanha sombra de prédios e árvores) e marca neste momento *+35ºC.*


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Mai 2015 às 16:57)

Já temos descargas no Baixo-Alentejo!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (28 Mai 2015 às 17:14)

Chuva forte e trovoada!


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2015 às 17:18)

Que saudades, venham de lá (se for possível) essas fotos e vídeos...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (28 Mai 2015 às 17:22)

Estou na rua com telemovel. Fotos qd chegar a casa!


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 17:43)

As células são visíveis de Carcavelos (180Km), topos nos 10/12Km de altitude.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-maio-2015.8244/page-50#post-490669

Actividade eléctrica importante:






http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_sul.php


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 17:48)

Movimento das células para oeste, zona sul de Serpa pode apanhar com força:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 17:50)

Deslocamento de Leste para Oeste


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 17:52)

Se esta célula que está prestes a passar a fronteira mantiver a potência vai fazer estragos em Mourão, Monsaraz e Reguengos:





Aspecto de satélite é muito volumoso e potente, desta e da de Serpa:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 17:59)

Deve haver granizo nestas células, topos nos 12Km, ecos vermelhos fortes junto às bases:


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Mai 2015 às 17:59)

Está a ser agreste sim...


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 18:00)

Bem potente  esta célula


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 18:02)

Vejam a webcam do MeteoAlentejo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 18:04)

Chove em Serpa!
0,51mm acumulados


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Mai 2015 às 18:05)

E as previsões mais favoráveis são para amanhã! Tou para ver o que virá...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2015 às 18:12)

Células do Baixo Alentejo:





Entretanto por aqui 31,6ºC e máxima de 32,6ºC. Mínima de 21,7ºC, que apenas não foi de uns 24 porque o vento enfraqueceu durante a madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 18:13)

A célula de Serpa tem uma configuração robusta, precisávamos aqui da opinião de um especialista:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 18:13)

Serpa com *0,76mm* acumulados


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 18:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Células do Baixo Alentejo:



 excelente! A que horas foi exactamente?

Alguém sabe em que direcção aponta a webcam de Serpa?


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 18:16)

StormRic disse:


> A célula de Serpa tem uma configuração robusta, precisávamos aqui da opinião de um especialista:



Também reparei , parece um feijão .. será uma supercélula?
@stormy


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2015 às 18:19)

StormRic disse:


> excelente! A que horas foi exactamente?


18:09 para S/SE!


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 18:20)

Há vistas desde Elvas para a célula que vai entrar a fronteira e passar sobre a albufeira do Alqueva, zona de Mourão, Monsaraz?


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 18:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> 18:09 para S/SE!



E estás na sombra de uma pequena célula aí mesmo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 18:28)




----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2015 às 18:32)

StormRic disse:


> E estás na sombra de uma pequena célula aí mesmo!


Exacto, a NNW daqui 

A célula de Monsaraz está interessante.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 18:33)

Novo impulso na célula da fronteira, desta vez mais a norte, movimento para oeste ou oes-noroeste, aproxima-se de Monsaraz, deve ser um espectáculo vista do castelo:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 18:33)

StormRic disse:


> excelente! A que horas foi exactamente?
> 
> Alguém sabe em que direcção aponta a webcam de Serpa?



Parece que é para oeste /OSO


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 18:37)

Nova célula sem grande desenvolvimento a leste de Serpa, desta vez passará mesmo por cima:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 18:43)

Por EMA queres dizer a PWS do MeteoAlentejo, certo? Pois, não sabia que era aí, no lado direito vê-se realmente o extremo do aqueduto. Portanto o que estamos a ver da célula é a secção oeste/noroeste da bigorna:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 18:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Parece que é para oeste /OSO


Mais webcams na zona:
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/...9195388423716&qlon=-7.364959711796934&qzoom=8


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 18:56)

Células da fronteira a aproximarem-se de Redondo:









http://www.meteoredondo.com/

 muito bom!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 18:57)

StormRic disse:


> Por EMA queres dizer a PWS do MeteoAlentejo, certo? Pois, não sabia que era aí, no lado direito vê-se realmente o extremo do aqueduto. Portanto o que estamos a ver da célula é a secção oeste/noroeste da bigorna:


Sim, é a estação do MeteoAlentejo


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:04)

A célula a Leste de Serpa dissipou-se na sua parte mais a norte e fortaleceu-se mais a sul, está agora numa trajectória semelhante à célula que passou:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 19:08)

StormRic disse:


> A célula a Leste de Serpa dissipou-se na sua parte mais a norte e fortaleceu-se mais a sul, está agora numa trajectória semelhante à célula que passou:



Interessante! Será por haver mais humidade na zona mais a sul ( onde a outra célula passou e choveu )?


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:08)

Célula de Redondo:




actualizem frequentemente.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Interessante! Será por haver mais humidade na zona mais a sul ( onde a outra célula passou e choveu )?



É uma hipótese a considerar sim.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:15)

Está a intensificar-se o grupo de células em volta de Redondo:










Eco vermelho está do lado direito da imagem.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2015 às 19:19)

A mesma célula atravessa agora (19h10) a Serra d`Ossa, entre o Redondo e Estremoz...





Vista a partir de Estremoz às 19h10


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:20)

Belo céu em Serpa (cliquem na imagem):





http://icons.wunderground.com/webcamramdisk/m/e/MeteoAlentejo/1/current.jpg?1432836944


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:23)

Outra célula forte, desta vez entre Barrancos e a Amareleja:


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2015 às 19:26)

não esperava esta potencia toda


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:31)

A célula de Serpa passa a sul mas desenvolve uma extensa bigorna e parece ter mammatus (clicar na imagem e actualizar)


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2015 às 19:35)

Entretanto cada vez mais escuro entre o Redondo e Estremoz. A presença do sistema montanhoso (Serra d`Ossa com mais de 600 metros de altitude) constitui uma barreira à nebulosidade vinda de sueste, obrigando-a a subir acima dos 600 metros de altitude para poder prosseguir para nordeste...


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 19:38)

Imagem das 17h utc , bem visíveis as células de Serpa e a Leste Monsaraz


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:38)

A situação de instabilidade é reduzida em área abrangida. Resume-se a um aglomerado de células em torno de Redondo e a aproximar-se de Estremoz, muita chuva visível nas várias webcams da zona; uma célula perto de Moura, a norte; uma célula dirige-se para Amareleja, forte, e uma célula a passar a sul de Serpa:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:41)

Claramente agora mammatus sobre Serpa:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:45)

Embora com uma bela panorâmica ainda nenhuma célula entrou no campo de visão da webcam do excelente MeteoElvas


----------



## Prof BioGeo (28 Mai 2015 às 19:48)

Aspeto das células referidas pelo StormRic.

A Este de Moura, entre Barrancos e Amareleja:






A Norte de Moura:





Neste momento ouvem-se trovões e recomeçou a chover!


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:49)

StormRic disse:


> uma célula dirige-se para Amareleja, forte



Correcção, a célula(s) não se dirigem para a Amareleja, tomam o rumo oeste e parecem, sim, ir passar em Moura:
http://www.meteoelvas.com/wxwebcam.php


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:50)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Aspeto das células referidas pelo StormRic.
> 
> A Este de Moura, entre Barrancos e Amareleja:





StormRic disse:


> Correcção, a célula(s) não se dirigem para a Amareleja, tomam o rumo oeste e parecem, sim, ir passar em Moura:
> http://www.meteoelvas.com/wxwebcam.php



Bom espectáculo! Boas fotos!

Olhem só para o que tem sido por aí hoje:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 19:54)

Moura no caminho disto (descargas só nos últimos 50 minutos):


----------



## Prof BioGeo (28 Mai 2015 às 19:58)

Essa célula está a produzir bastantes descargas elétricas! Dá-me ideia que vai passar ligeiramente a sul, entre Moura e Pias.

Está um calor insuportável por causa da humidade


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 20:02)

Na A6:





Redondo com aberta para Leste:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 20:04)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Dá-me ideia que vai passar ligeiramente a sul, entre Moura e Pias.



Sim, mas pode expandir-se. De facto a trajectória nesta zona tem encurvado para oes-sudoeste, mas mesmo assim ainda parece manter o rumo oeste.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (28 Mai 2015 às 20:05)

Estou numa quinta a Norte de Évora e nota-se atividade a E-NE. Tenho o telemóvel na reparação não consigo tirar fotos...


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 20:11)

Muita chuva na zona da Serra de Ossa:





Na webcam de São Miguel de Machede, na periferia oeste das células, não se percebe bem se chove muito ou não ali perto mas a estação regista zero até ao momento.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 20:15)

Descargas nos 10 minutos a seguir às 20 horas:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 20:22)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Estou numa quinta a Norte de Évora e nota-se atividade a E-NE. Tenho o telemóvel na reparação não consigo tirar fotos...



Devem passar por aí então as células da Serra de Ossa.

Globalmente as células do Alentejo dispuseram-se num arco de divergência, com as células na secção norte a tomarem o rumo em geral oes-noroeste e as da secção sul a dirigirem-se para oeste e derivando para oes-sudoeste.
Também o facto de ganharem ou perderem força torna a previsão da sua trajectória efectiva mais complicada:





Curioso também que a maior parte das descargas têm potência inferior a 10 kAmp, só algumas muito raras ultrapassam este valor. O máximo que encontrei nas últimas foi de -19,6 kAmp.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2015 às 20:41)

Um familiar meu relata chuva forte e trovoada repentina em Canaviais, Évora.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 20:41)

Apesar do aparato do aspecto no radar as precipitações têm sido relativamente escassas, à volta de 1mm.
Mas São Miguel de Machede regista agora nos últimos minutos uma subida rápida do acumulado, 3,3mm em meia hora, resultado disto no radar:





Belo poente em Elvas na webcam de ActioMan:


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 20:41)




----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2015 às 20:49)

pelo radar parece ter chegado a Évora


----------



## GonçaloMPB (28 Mai 2015 às 20:54)

Por aqui a Norte de Évora chove bem. Trovoada a acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 20:55)

Espectacular aparato eléctrico da célula a chegar a Évora:


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2015 às 20:55)

O rain alarm mostra agora que a parte mais activa da* célula que se desenvolveu no distrito de Évora *encontra-se mesmo sobre Évora. No blitzortung nota-se que a actividade eléctrica praticamente já não existe.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 20:58)

Gerofil disse:


> No blitzortung nota-se que a actividade eléctrica praticamente já não existe.



Não existe desde quando? O registo dos últimos 50 minutos no detector do IPMA mostra talvez uma centena de descargas.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 21:08)

A configuração da bigorna comum deste aglomerado de células é majestosa:


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mai 2015 às 21:11)

Boa noite. Pode não ter a ver muito com o seguimento, mas  já há muito tempo que não consigo entrar normalmente e visuallizar o live map do Blitzortung(http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime) em condições, assim que pesquiso o navegador nem sequer me deixa aceder ao site e quando entro o mapa demora muito a carregar e quando carrega mal consigo deslocar o mapa. Esta situação ocorre em particular no google chrome e nos meus pcs com windows 8, porque noutro pc mais velho com windows 7 e google chrome entra normalmente. Já o internet explorer (mas com alguma lentidão anormal) permite aceder melhor que no chrome (pcs com windows 8). Não sei o que se passará

Obrigado pela atenção, se alguém quiser mover a minha mensagem para outro tópico faço-o, porque não sei exatamente onde colocar este problema...


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2015 às 21:11)

também quero


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2015 às 21:13)

E a foto tirada a partir de Lisboa ou de Setúbal voltada para leste ?

DEA nas últimas horas...





Fonte: IPMA


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2015 às 21:14)

Ao que parece a trovoada mantém-se e continua a chover bem (Canaviais, Évora).


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 21:15)

david 6 disse:


> também quero



Pois...  e dois


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 21:17)

Gerofil disse:


> E a foto tirada a partir de Lisboa ou de Setúbal voltada para leste ?



Daqui de Carcavelos é muita bruma e neblina no caminho, não consigo ver, só vislumbro o topo da bigorna a custo.


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 21:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. Pode não ter a ver muito com o seguimento, mas  já há muito tempo que não consigo entrar normalmente e visuallizar o live map do Blitzortung(http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime) em condições, assim que pesquiso o navegador nem sequer me deixa aceder ao site e quando entro o mapa demora muito a carregar e quando carrega mal consigo deslocar o mapa. Esta situação ocorre em particular no google chrome e nos meus pcs com windows 8, porque noutro pc mais velho com windows 7 e google chrome entra normalmente. Já o internet explorer (mas com alguma lentidão anormal) permite aceder melhor que no chrome (pcs com windows 8). Não sei o que se passará
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção, se alguém quiser mover a minha mensagem para outro tópico faço-o, porque não sei exatamente onde colocar este problema...



O navegador está atualizado?


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mai 2015 às 21:24)

Orion disse:


> O navegador está atualizado?



Eu penso que sim porque já desinstalei e voltei a instalar o chrome umas 2 vezes na tentativa de aceder melhor, já limpei o histórico a cache e isso... Não sei mesmo o que possa ser. Há outros sites que também demoram muito a abrir como o sapo mail ou às vezes até o próprio wunderground chega-me a bloquear o pc quando deixo a página de uma dada estação aberta e a mesma atualiza...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mai 2015 às 21:25)

StormRic disse:


> Pois...  e dois


já agora 3!


----------



## vamm (28 Mai 2015 às 21:26)

Pelas 17h15 era possível avistar uma torre enorme a partir da Ribeira da Azenha e 15min depois já consegui ver outra a caminho de São Luís.











E há coisa de 45min vi umas fotos interessantes da célula por cima da praça do giraldo, em Évora.


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 21:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu penso que sim porque já desinstalei e voltei a instalar o chrome umas 2 vezes na tentativa de aceder melhor, já limpei o histórico a cache e isso... Não sei mesmo o que possa ser. Há outros sites que também demoram muito a abrir como o sapo mail ou às vezes até o próprio wunderground chega-me a bloquear o pc quando deixo a página de uma dada estação aberta e a mesma atualiza...


 
Pode ser da internet. Por vezes as dificuldades de acesso são seletivas. Tenta reiniciar. Outro suspeito do costume é uma virose. Não sou um bom exemplo porque uso Linux. E o meu não gosta nada de flash (tende a bloquear).


----------



## GonçaloMPB (28 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

Fonix assisti a um espectáculo brutal, estou no meio do campo, não há edifícios. A treta é que o iPhone está na garantia e não estou em casa para puxar da máquina fotográfica.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mai 2015 às 21:37)

Orion disse:


> Pode ser da internet. Por vezes as dificuldades de acesso são seletivas. Tenta reiniciar. Outro suspeito do costume é uma virose. Não sou um bom exemplo porque uso Linux. E o meu não gosta nada de flash (tende a bloquear).



De facto não sei; este problema já não é de hoje mas sim desde o inicio deste mês. Quanto a vírus penso que não porque tenho o antivírus atualizado e uma licença fidedigna, e já cheguei a analisar os computadores e nada foi detetado. Equacionei que fosse algo relacionado com drivers, mas não percebo muito do assunto... Desculpem mesmo estar a encher o tópico com problemas meus


----------



## Prof BioGeo (28 Mai 2015 às 21:45)

Pequena reportagem fotográfica do evento de hoje à tarde, em Moura

Por volta das 17:20, forte aguaceiro! Um ou dois minutos antes de tirar esta foto, "caiu" um raio extremamente perto deste local. Brutal estrondo!






Cerca de meia hora depois, o sol voltou a brilhar. Ao longe (direção sul), algumas nuvens com vontade de crescer!





Aspeto do céu, por volta das 20:30 (Oeste)











Agora pormenor a sul, à mesma hora





Por fim, já cerca das 21:00, _mammatus _mesmo por cima de mim!


----------



## Brunomc (28 Mai 2015 às 22:17)

Trovoada por Montemor-o-Novo segundo o satélite e radar..


----------



## vagas (28 Mai 2015 às 22:21)

Nada de mais por aqui, por enquanto


----------



## trepkos (28 Mai 2015 às 22:56)

Fortíssima trovoada em Évora por volta das 21 horas.

Chuva torrencial, rajadas de vento, granizo e relâmpagos.... muitos relâmpagos, chegou a cair um raio perto do meu carro.

Condições muito difíceis para conduzir,  lençóis de água e muita porcaria de árvores na estrada. 

A meio do caminho na N114 parou completamente a chuva, estava tudo seco.

À pouco aqui em montemor viam se muitos relâmpagos e ouviam se trovões. 

Agora acalmou tudo. 

Não esperava a actividade de hoje. Na rua está muito calor e abafado.


----------



## vagas (28 Mai 2015 às 23:02)

Chuva moderada neste momento com vento forte, rajadas muito fortes mesmo


----------



## trepkos (28 Mai 2015 às 23:09)

vagas disse:


> Chuva moderada neste momento com vento forte, rajadas muito fortes mesmo


Bem me parecia ouvir as fitas a bater na porta.  

Há relâmpagos?


----------



## vagas (28 Mai 2015 às 23:13)

Nada tudo acalmou, durou ai 5minutos, agora estamos no paraíso


----------



## trepkos (28 Mai 2015 às 23:19)

O dia de hoje foi mesmo uma surpresa.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 23:20)

vamm disse:


> Pelas 17h15 era possível avistar uma torre enorme a partir da Ribeira da Azenha e 15min depois já consegui ver outra a caminho de São Luís.



 boa observação!



vamm disse:


> há coisa de 45min vi umas fotos interessantes da célula por cima da praça do giraldo, em Évora.



 viste onde?


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 23:22)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Fonix assisti a um espectáculo brutal, estou no meio do campo, não há edifícios.







GonçaloMPB disse:


> A treta é que o iPhone está na garantia e não estou em casa para puxar da máquina fotográfica.


----------



## trepkos (28 Mai 2015 às 23:34)

Aquilo em Évora esteve bem animado.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 23:35)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Pequena reportagem fotográfica do evento de hoje à tarde, em Moura



 boa reportagem! Formações bem interessantes à hora do poente. Foi na altura em que numa questão de 10 minutos os ecos de radar diminuiram notavelmente:













off-topic: bem bonita aquela rua de Moura.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2015 às 23:38)

Segundo round do dia no distrito de Évora... agora ainda na parte mais a leste do distrito.


----------



## trepkos (28 Mai 2015 às 23:41)

Gerofil disse:


> Segundo round do dia no distrito de Évora... agora ainda na parte mais a leste do distrito.


Com certeza não chegará aqui à parte oeste do distrito.


----------



## trepkos (28 Mai 2015 às 23:45)

25 graus na rua... jasus.

Verão até Novembro...


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 23:48)

Brunomc disse:


> Trovoada por Montemor-o-Novo segundo o satélite e radar..





Gerofil disse:


> Segundo round do dia no distrito de Évora... agora ainda na parte mais a leste do distrito.



Ainda bastantes descargas depois das 21h. Nova célula entrou pela fronteira e aproximou-se do Alandroal:






40 minutos atrás os ecos foram fortes mesmo em cima da vila:


----------



## vamm (29 Mai 2015 às 00:03)

StormRic disse:


> boa observação!
> 
> 
> 
> viste onde?



No instagram. Tirei print com o telemovel, mas deixo só os links, porque ficam grandes.

http://i.imgur.com/STArmhc.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/r1EAdEj.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/DmUqgbD.jpg


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 00:06)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Por volta das 17:20, forte aguaceiro! Um ou dois minutos antes de tirar esta foto, "caiu" um raio extremamente perto deste local. Brutal estrondo!



A escolher . Estas foram todas as descargas registadas pelo IPMA nessa célula:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 00:48)

Contabilidade da precipitação registada neste evento do Leste Alentejano:
IPMA:
- Évora, aeródromo: 0,1 mm (20 utc)
- Amareleja: 0,0 mm
- Beja 0,0 mm
- Portel, Oriola: 0,0 mm
- Reguengos: não funciona
- Estremoz: não funciona
- Elvas: 0,0 mm
- etc.: 0,0 mm
Resumo: tudo ao lado das estações oficiais. Mas agora reparem nas estimativas dos acumulados horários feitas pelo radar de Loulé. O evento foi deveras significativo mas muito isoladamente:


























Há por ali acumulados do dia que devem ter superado os 20mm.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 07:42)

Várias células pelo Alentejo:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-maio-2015.8244/page-52#post-490848
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-maio-2015.8244/page-52#post-490849
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-maio-2015.8244/page-52#post-490850


----------



## vamm (29 Mai 2015 às 09:22)

StormRic disse:


> Várias células pelo Alentejo:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-maio-2015.8244/page-52#post-490848
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-maio-2015.8244/page-52#post-490849
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-maio-2015.8244/page-52#post-490850



Bom dia! 

Saí de casa com sol e algum vento fresco, mas aquilo que apanhei no caminho nem eu sei bem o que dizer. Acho que nunca apanhei chuva desta maneira... estranha. Parece que existe uma nuvem alta, que traz muita chuva, mas no fim o que parece deitar água são nuvens baixas ou nevoeiro. Olhem, eu não percebo nada disto, parece que tive as 4 estações do ano numa manhã só, por isso tirei umas fotografias para vocês verem 
A minha viagem para o trabalho é entre estes pontos: Relíquias - S. Luís - Vila Nova de Milfontes - Ribeira da Azenha.

À saída de casa (Relíquias). Dava já para ver a tal nuvem mais alta.




















Quase em S. Luís, já se via o outro lado do arco e comecei a apanhar chuva fraca a partir daqui.





Passando a Serra para o outro lado, parece outro lugar! Ora chuva mais forte, ora mais fraca. E aquela faixa que parece nevoeiro.





Ao chegar ao Galeado, antes de Milfontes, vejo isto (em baixo) e pouco depois, ao fazer a curva lá ao fundo, fica escuro e começa a chover grado!





Milfontes - Brunheiras





Brunheiras - Ribeira da Azenha
Mais uma vez: vejo uma crista e pouco depois chuva!









Ribeira da Azenha







@StormRic, se querias uma reportagem de alguma coisa no Alentejo, aqui está uma


----------



## trepkos (29 Mai 2015 às 10:54)

Stormric.

Realmente é ridículo aqueles 0,1 mm no aeródromo de Évora, quando 2 km ao lado chovia torrencialmente e 1 km mais ao lado ainda chovia mais acompanhado de granizo e trovoada intensa.

À vontade superou 20 mm sim.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2015 às 12:50)

67,7 km/h de máximo em Évora Aeródromo, boa frente de rajada da célula.


----------



## vamm (29 Mai 2015 às 15:54)

Algumas torres a espreitarem...
Edit: Pelo que vejo no rain alarm, zona de Almodôvar - Castro Verde


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2015 às 15:59)

Já temos registos de descargas elétricas 





Célula a WSW de Martim Longo





Céu em Serpa


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2015 às 16:06)

Já temos iniciação convectiva que parece explosiva no ultimo frame do sat, nas proximidades da target area laranja no sudeste.

No interior centro e Alto Alentejo as coisas parecem calmas...veremos se surge algo, dado que as condições parecem boas para pelo menos algumas células pontualmente fortes ou marginalmente severas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2015 às 16:14)

vamm disse:


> Algumas torres a espreitarem...
> Edit: Pelo que vejo no rain alarm, zona de Almodôvar - Castro Verde



Sim , pelo satélite e radar devem ser estas :





Sabes a hora a que tiraste a foto?


----------



## vamm (29 Mai 2015 às 16:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Sabes a hora a que tiraste a foto?


Sim, foi pouco antes de meter aqui, às 15:48 
Mas agora estão bem maiores.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 16:41)

vamm disse:


> Saí de casa com sol e algum vento fresco, mas aquilo que apanhei no caminho nem eu sei bem o que dizer. Acho que nunca apanhei chuva desta maneira... estranha. Parece que existe uma nuvem alta, que traz muita chuva, mas no fim o que parece deitar água são nuvens baixas ou nevoeiro. Olhem, eu não percebo nada disto, parece que tive as 4 estações do ano numa manhã só, por isso tirei umas fotografias para vocês verem





vamm disse:


> Algumas torres a espreitarem...
> Edit: Pelo que vejo no rain alarm, zona de Almodôvar - Castro Verde



 espectáculo de fotos e reportagem!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (29 Mai 2015 às 16:44)

Parece que elas começam a aparecer na zona de Beja!


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2015 às 16:54)

As células estão estacionárias, como era de esperar, algumas areas terão condições de tempo particularmente severas e até perigosas durante varios minutos ou mesmo horas...precipitação excessiva ( pontualmente superior a 100mm), granizo e rajadas pontualmente severas são esperadas com esta actividade..

Felizmente a actividade não atingiu, para já, uma escala geografica muito extensa...


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 16:54)

stormy disse:


> Já temos iniciação convectiva que parece explosiva no ultimo frame do sat, nas proximidades da target area laranja no sudeste.
> 
> No interior centro e Alto Alentejo as coisas parecem calmas...veremos se surge algo, dado que as condições parecem boas para pelo menos algumas células pontualmente fortes ou marginalmente severas.





Joaopaulo disse:


> Sim , pelo satélite e radar devem ser estas :





vamm disse:


> Sim, foi pouco antes de meter aqui, às 15:48
> Mas agora estão bem maiores.



Aspecto massivo dessas células vistas daqui de Carcavelos (170-190 Km), há meia hora:






Aquilo é mesmo grande para se ver assim a esta distância.

Deste lado a bigorna é pouco visível porque se desenvolve para sueste. Aquelas formações têm uma velocidade de desenvolvimento notável, em alguns segundos o aspecto muda visivelmente.


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2015 às 16:58)

StormRic disse:


> Aspecto massivo dessas células vistas daqui de Carcavelos (170-190 Km), há meia hora:
> Aquilo é mesmo grande para se ver assim a esta distância.



É incrível como se conseguem ver a tão grande distância.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 17:02)

O perfil vertical do radar é notável, com uma clara delineação da extensa bigorna:

















De 10 em 10 minutos percebe-se a rapidez do desenvolvimento.


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2015 às 17:04)

Não há ninguem no terreno que vá tirar fotos ou sacar informação acerca do que se passa no meio daquelas células?


----------



## StormyAlentejo (29 Mai 2015 às 17:04)

Neste momento estou em Lisboa e por entre os prédios consigo ver o topo da bigorna!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Mai 2015 às 17:05)

StormRic disse:


> O perfil vertical do radar é notável, com uma clara delineação da extensa bigorna:
> 
> De 10 em 10 minutos percebe-se a rapidez do desenvolvimento.



Imagem muito interessante mesmo! Diria até "de compêndio"!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 17:06)

stormy disse:


> Não há ninguem no terreno que vá tirar fotos ou sacar informação acerca do que se passa no meio daquelas células?



Deve estar interessante debaixo daquilo:





Do liotoral algarvio também deve ter-se uma boa perspectiva.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (29 Mai 2015 às 17:06)

@stormy já anda malta no terreno, mas infelizmente não são membros do fórum.... Vou tentar reportar aqui o máximo de informação!


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2015 às 17:08)

Eishh há ali malta que vai ter problemas com isto...estrutura supercelular evidente a norte de A-Do-Corvo, e um cluster com varios inflow notches/bow segments a leste de Almodovar, há condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de rajadas severas, granizo e precipitação pontualmente superior a 100mm, é uma situação perigosa para as areas afectadas e a severidade é poteciada pelo caracter estacionário e pela abundancia de energia disponivel.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Mai 2015 às 17:09)

stormy disse:


> Não há ninguem no terreno que vá tirar fotos ou sacar informação acerca do que se passa no meio daquelas células?


 Aquela zona é extremamente remota. Reduzida densidade populacional... Mas pode ser que, por sorte, haja lá algum entusiasta! Aguardemos...


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2015 às 17:14)

Assinaturas supercelulares muito evidentes...






Se isto tiver circulação bem defenida nos niveis baixos poderão estar neste momento a ocorrer ventos fortes em varios pontos ali junto aos bow echoes...

Dava um jeitão que o radar dinamico tivesse a refelctividade observada assim como o vento ( BRV)...


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 17:14)

Nova célula logo a sul de Beja, Cabeça Gorda, igualmente massiva em crescimento explosivo:


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2015 às 17:17)

Daqui de Faro consegue-se ver a pluma dessa trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2015 às 17:19)

Daqui ao Dogueno é mais de 1 hora de estrada...


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 17:22)

13 Km de altitude do topo da nova célula de Cabeça Gorda:


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2015 às 17:25)

só consigo ver a parte que está a verde... a pluma. O resto está muito lá pra trás na serra. Pensei até que estivesse a chover em Olhão ou assim...


----------



## Bruno Palma (29 Mai 2015 às 17:25)

Boa tarde a todos,tenho fotos das células que estão em redor de Castro Verde,só que nao consigo carregar as fotos,podiam-me dizer como se faz?


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 17:28)

Vejam a webcam de Serpa!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (29 Mai 2015 às 17:29)

Daqui de Évora vêm-se bem os topos para S.

Vou tentar sacar uma foto!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Mai 2015 às 17:31)

StormRic disse:


> Vejam a webcam de Serpa!


 Hoje está tudo a ir na direção oposta! Por aqui por Moura nada de mais a assinalar.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2015 às 17:32)




----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2015 às 17:33)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,tenho fotos das células que estão em redor de Castro Verde,só que nao consigo carregar as fotos,podiam-me dizer como se faz?



Carrega as fotos aqui uma a uma... http://postimage.org/   ... este site é fraquinho mas não necessita de registo.

a cada uma das fotos que carregares seleciona - Hotlink para fóruns (1) - e cola na mensagem que queres enviar para mostrar as fotos.

Carregas as fotos uma a uma mas podes mostrar todas na mesma mensagem.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 17:33)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,tenho fotos das células que estão em redor de Castro Verde,só que nao consigo carregar as fotos,podiam-me dizer como se faz?



Olá, boa tarde, bem vindo!

Abre uma conta no Imgur.com e depois de fazer upload e selecionar a foto clica em BB para copiar o código; é só colar na mensagem.


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2015 às 17:33)

StormRic disse:


> Vejam a webcam de Serpa!



O tempo parece estar bastante animado por lá !!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (29 Mai 2015 às 17:37)

O que consegui daqui de Évora a olhar para Sul:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 17:39)

Aspecto impressionante da célula de Cabeça Gorda e há uma novíssima a sul de Moura, sobre Pias:






neste segundo impulso atingiu novamente os 13 Km:





http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=false&region=eu&lat=39&lon=-7


----------



## GonçaloMPB (29 Mai 2015 às 17:40)

Estas tardes no Alentejo são espectaculares! 

Nascem como cogumelos. Ainda bem que estou de férias.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2015 às 17:47)

eu faço parte do litoral centro, mas daqui de Coruche consigo ver o topo da celula perto de Beja e são varios e varios km até lá (foto de telemovel, a olho nu vê se bem melhor)


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2015 às 17:49)

É uma situação bastante perigosa em alguns pontos onde as células estão a incidir com maior intensidade...esperemos que não ocorram danos ou problemas significativos...ainda bem que é uma area com baixa densidade populacional ..


----------



## Bruno Palma (29 Mai 2015 às 17:51)

image hosting 

Célula a sul de Beja


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 17:54)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Célula a sul de Beja



 fabulosa! Venham mais!


----------



## Bruno Palma (29 Mai 2015 às 17:54)

windows print screen 

Celula perto de Almodovar


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 17:58)

Célula exactamente sobre Serpa!


----------



## trepkos (29 Mai 2015 às 17:58)

Não sei se hoje chegará a Évora.


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2015 às 17:59)

Pode ser ilusão ou coincidência do local apanhar fluxos contrários próximos como às vezes acontece, mas que foi curioso, isso foi, parece haver alguma circulação


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 18:00)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Celula perto de Almodovar



Excelente foto!


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mai 2015 às 18:02)

david 6 disse:


> eu faço parte do litoral centro, mas daqui de Coruche consigo ver o topo da celula perto de Beja e são varios e varios km até lá (foto de telemovel, a olho nu vê se bem melhor)


Desculpem o fora de tópico mas há algo que me faz confusão neste fórum como é que tu estando em Coruche estás no " litoral centro", supostamente não eras para estar no " seguimento sul"?


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2015 às 18:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Desculpem o fora de tópico mas há algo que me faz confusão neste fórum como é que tu estando em Coruche estás no " litoral centro", supostamente não eras para estar no " seguimento sul"?



se fores ao inicio dos seguimentos onde está o mapa onde diz os concelhos que fazem parte ao litoral centro, o concelho de Coruche faz parte, está no limite mas faz parte


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mai 2015 às 18:05)

céu limpo por aqui, e algum vento


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2015 às 18:10)

a célula de Almodovar morreu... está a ser cisalhada.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mai 2015 às 18:11)

david 6 disse:


> se fores ao inicio dos seguimentos onde está o mapa onde diz os concelhos que fazem parte ao litoral centro, o concelho de Coruche faz parte, está no limite mas faz parte


sim eu sei os concelhos que fazem parte mas acho que não faz sentido, Coruche e Setúbal por exemplo fazem parte do sul e não no centro, outro exemplo, eu estou a norte de ti e faço seguimento no sul e tu no centro.


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2015 às 18:11)

a de Beja não deve durar muito mais tempo pois o mesmo cisalhamento deve estar a chegar lá.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 18:11)

trepkos disse:


> Não sei se hoje chegará a Évora.



Penso que não, observando o desenrolar da situação nas imagens de satélite e no radar há uma clara linha de formação que vai progredindo para sueste.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 18:15)

Agreste disse:


> a de Beja não deve durar muito mais tempo pois o mesmo cisalhamento deve estar a chegar lá.



Já é visivel daqui de Carcavelos um abaixamento brutal da altitude do topo, também observável no perfil vertical do eco de radar:


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2015 às 18:18)

Bem feito Vince, eu estive para pedir a alguem que fizesse GIF, porque eu não sei..

É rotação clara nesse updraft base, com o downdraft á esquerda...muito bonita, pena a webcam não ter melhor resolução.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 18:19)

off-topic: o interior das Beiras Alta e Baixa já regista actividade eléctrica, entra pela fronteira.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2015 às 18:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> sim eu sei os concelhos que fazem parte mas acho que não faz sentido, Coruche e Setúbal por exemplo fazem parte do sul e não no centro, outro exemplo, eu estou a norte de ti e faço seguimento no sul e tu no centro.



pois, eu a primeira vez que vi ao forum lembro me de postar no Sul, porque pensava que pertencia ao seguimento do Sul, depois é que reparei que o concelho de Coruche estava no Litoral Centro, eu sou da Fajarda que é a oeste de Coruche, ainda estou um cadito mais perto do Litoral que Coruche, mas talvez fizesse mais sentido estar no Sul, mas pronto não faz mal, está lá o concelho no mapa vou fazendo os seguimentos por lá


----------



## vamm (29 Mai 2015 às 18:41)

17h40 a partir de S. Luís


----------



## vamm (29 Mai 2015 às 18:41)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Aquela zona é extremamente remota. Reduzida densidade populacional... Mas pode ser que, por sorte, haja lá algum entusiasta! Aguardemos...



Não tem muitas pessoas lá, realmente não, mas é onde se contra a mina de neves-corvo.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Mai 2015 às 19:58)

Por aqui, por volta das 18:00, levantou-se uma ventania incrível! Muito vento mesmo! Depois, em cerca de dez minutos, tudo o que eram estruturas convectivas visíveis daqui, dissipou-se completamente! Agora tudo calmo.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (29 Mai 2015 às 20:05)

Hoje pelas 18h e picos fui dar um passeio de bicicleta, pela zona norte de Évora, fui em direcção aos Canaviais e depois segui mais para Norte, até perto da A6 e do Rio Degebe.

Aqui ficam umas fotos para SE, 18h30m:








18h45m já mais perto do Degebe:





Depois dissipou-se tudo.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mai 2015 às 21:58)

Vince disse:


> Pode ser ilusão ou coincidência do local apanhar fluxos contrários próximos como às vezes acontece, mas que foi curioso, isso foi, parece haver alguma circulação


Repara na palmeira; muito vento havia e parece realmente ter havido por ali alguma circulação.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 22:02)

vamm disse:


> 17h40 a partir de S. Luís



 empolgante! Até parece uma foto de caça-tempestades! E afinal, porque não? 

À esquerda a célula a sul de Beja, Cabeça Gorda; à direita a célula de Almodôvar/Dogueno, Neves-Corvo, Martim Longo. Nesta altura a célula de Cabeça Gorda registava um pico de intensidade do eco de radar e tinha uma extensão na direcção de Serpa.
Esta imagem da célula a sul de Beja é aproximadamente no mesmo momento, vista de Castro Verde, e esta outra é da de Almodôvar.




GonçaloMPB disse:


> Hoje pelas 18h e picos fui dar um passeio de bicicleta, pela zona norte de Évora, fui em direcção aos Canaviais e depois segui mais para Norte, até perto da A6 e do Rio Degebe.
> 
> Aqui ficam umas fotos para SE, 18h30m:



 bem bonitas estas fotos!


----------



## 1337 (29 Mai 2015 às 22:04)

É nestas alturas que adorava morar no interior Alentejano


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 23:08)

stormy disse:


> Eishh há ali malta que vai ter problemas com isto...estrutura supercelular evidente a norte de A-Do-Corvo, e um cluster com varios inflow notches/bow segments a leste de Almodovar, há condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de rajadas severas, granizo e precipitação pontualmente superior a 100mm, é uma situação perigosa para as areas afectadas e a severidade é poteciada pelo caracter estacionário e pela abundancia de energia disponivel.



A dimensão das áreas de acumulados horários estimados no topo da escala leva a pensar que pontualmente dentro daquelas áreas se terá atingido valores bem superiores aos 20 mm.













Mais uma vez a esparsa rede de estações a registar quase nada:
IPMA:
- Martim Longo: 0,4 mm (0,1 + 0,3)

WU:
- Serpa: 2,5 mm em 20 minutos a terminar às 16:58 utc;
- Herdade da Bemposta: 0,3 mm às 16:48 utc.

Entre Almodôvar e Martim Longo há apenas alguns montes e aldeias muito pequenas. Só mesmo com uma deslocação ao local e falando com os habitantes se poderia saber algo.
Dogueno e Santa Cruz seriam as aldeias mais prováveis. A Ribeira de Vascão terá recebido na sua bacia uma boa parte desta possível precipitação.

A informação do SNIRH é lamentável.

Uma RNBF seria muito mais barata e eficaz.... 

nota: Rede Nacional de Baldes com Funil


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mai 2015 às 23:14)

Agreste disse:


> só consigo ver a parte que está a verde... a pluma. O resto está muito lá pra trás na serra. Pensei até que estivesse a chover em Olhão ou assim...



Em Olhão, teve sempre sol, hoje teve foi bruma quase o dia todo. 

Bonito bonito é ir acabar Maio com 0 mm. Tenho registos de precipitação desde Outubro de 2007 no blog, e nunca acabei um mês de Maio com 0 mm. Seca extrema, será uma realidade, no final deste mês, nesta zona de Faro/Olhão.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 23:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Olhão, teve sempre sol, hoje teve foi bruma quase o dia todo.
> 
> Bonito bonito é ir acabar Maio com 0 mm. Tenho registos de precipitação desde Outubro de 2007 no blog, e nunca acabei um mês de Maio com 0 mm. Seca extrema, será uma realidade, no final deste mês, nesta zona de Faro/Olhão.



Boas Algarvio1980,
Depois de ler o teu post, fiquei a pensar como isto está a ficar preocupante, falando da seca, por aqui também está muito mau, fui consultar a estação aqui da minha zona, e sigo com apenas 2,6 mm.
Não me lembro da ultima vez que me cruzei com lama (faço btt), insólito, no minimo.

Desculpem o offtopic.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 00:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bonito bonito é ir acabar Maio com 0 mm. Tenho registos de precipitação desde Outubro de 2007 no blog, e nunca acabei um mês de Maio com 0 mm. Seca extrema, será uma realidade, no final deste mês, nesta zona de Faro/Olhão.



É uma situação a tornar-se grave nessa zona sem dúvida. No entanto, o litoral do Algarve é a zona do território onde são mais frequentes os meses com precipitação nula, e isto para todos os meses. Faro, por exemplo, tem registo mínimo mensal de precipitação de zero em todos os meses do ano; já teve uma sequência de seis meses com precipitação nula.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Mai 2015 às 16:46)

Algum desenvolvimento visível, neste momento, a sudeste. 
Não vejo nada significativo no satélite nem no radar, a não ser na zona de Málaga... Não acredito que isto seja essa célula... Na zona de Sevilha não vejo nada de significativo.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 16:54)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Algum desenvolvimento visível, neste momento, a sudeste.



 excelente vigilância! E o Stormy previu isto!

Mas estes _cumulus congestus_ ainda estão do outro lado da fronteira.


----------

